# Fat boy trying to get slim - my progress



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I though it was about time I did this. So many people on this site have given me a lot of support, advice and help. So if some one a bit over weight see's this and it inspires them or gives them a slight boost or it helps any one in any way I will be happy as I would love to repay all the help I have had.

Unfortunately I did not take a picture before I started looseing weight - as in a full body pic however I will draw a red line on my current pic to show how big I was.

I will update this as much as I see fit as any big improvements, wont do it every day going OMG I LOST A POUND!

This will prob will be a long post who knows!

I started loosing weight on the 8th of October - I had conquered my 80 smokes a day habit now to deal with the weight. I was 24 stone 6 pounds by some scales 24 stone 7 pounds by others.

I started out by cutting down what I was eating to about 1/4 of what I used to have.

I would skip breakfast, maybe have a banana if I was lucky. I started doing this thing where I would run for 1 min ( light jog ) and walk for 2 min - I would do this for 20 mins. After about a month of this I found I had lost two stone.

This then stopped and I was not loosing any thing. So I joined a gym and I "****ed" about for a bit no idea what I was doing. 10 mins Cardio a few weights. Making no progress. Then I joined this forum and another and read a few posts and got advice from people. I will now say what I do now

Diet - I think I have this sorted

8am - I have 1 of 3 things I have now

2 toast with a can of tuna and melted cheese

protein shake with 2 bannana's in

2 toast with 3 eggs

10:30am

Protein shake

1pm

Brown bagget with tuna salad - mayo or

two toast with 3 scrambled eggs

----after this meal I do not eat carbs----

3:30pm

protein shake

6pm

Meat and veg - mainly chicken

If im training I will have a protein shake when I get home and another one before bed or a can of tuna before bed

Now thats my diet this is what I do for my work out

Wake up and now do a few grenades (weight loss pills, soon to be ECA) then I do a 1 mile fast walk or what I prefer to do is 30 mins on the bike - This burns around 300 cals and im sweating buckets

I do 4 days a week down the gym. I do 2x1 hour weight sessions followed by 35 mins cardio.

On the other two days I do pure cardio and my goal is each session to burn at least 1000 cals, so in a day im burning 1300 cals from exercise on my cardio days and at least 600 on my non cardio days.

I have been given great advice and will soon be following what plan I was advised to do from a member on this forum. This will be upping my weights to 3 days a week and doing a bit more cardio - my current problem is my gym is a fitness gym and does not really support the exercises I need to do but I am looking to sort that out this month.

For suppliments I have 10g of creatine a day, grenades(soon to be ECA) and protein shake with 3g of carbs in it 1.2g is suger 23g protein

Ok as for pics

This pic is me weighing in around 24 stone










This is me weighing in around 23 stone










Here is me now Jan 4th having lost exactly 5 stone



















Would do one of my arm muscle but to be honest they hurt to much to tense today lol!

My goal to be honest is to get like some of the members on this forum, not going to mention names and enter comps. I would like to do this by the time im 30. I am 23 atm. I have the dedication to do it. Lets just hope my body will allow it!

I found out some bad news today. I have to have a fatty lump removed from just below my rib cage, a fatty lipotoma or something apparently I will be left with a 8 inch visable scar, so maybe what I said above can not happen cause of the scar


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice one for having the balls to post pictures mate.

You have made EXCELLENT progress, you should be dead chuffed


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

m8 your doin great,dont let the scar worry you to much, it will fade anythings possible in 7yrs m8


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

well done mate! you've made amazing progress..but..wtf are 'grenades' :S?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

quality progress there mate, really impressive,


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you every one, it is appricated.

Grenades are a weight loss type pill that has the natural version of Ephedrine in. They make you feel a bit hotter than you normaly do.


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> well done mate! you've made amazing progress..but..wtf are 'grenades' :S?


Mahung 500mg,caffeine300mg,tyrosine200mg chromium polynicotinate,coleus forskohli 200mg=grenades


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

All we can say mate is well done, your making continual improvemnets and making a change for the better and thats good, your getting your a$$ up and not dwelling on any self pity, and I admire you for that.

You will reach your goals mate!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Wicked, your doing the opposite to me, but making wicked progress


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

awesome work thus far keep it up mate!!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Quality progress mate!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Very inspirational (for another guy with a weight problem). And well done.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Mate that is AWESOME progress, keep it up!!!


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

Fantastic progress M8, well done, keep it up, you can do it!


----------



## Marsbar (Nov 10, 2007)

fantatsic progress mate .. keep it up


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I would like to thank every one that has posted. Other than my own self determination it is nice when people comment and well I thank you all for what you have said really is touching


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

fantastic mate...you should be very proud, looking good..keep it up and keep us posted!!:lift:


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

Very good effort Yetiman, some serious progress. Nice TV.


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

That scar will just look cool in 7 years buddy when your ripped


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

There is little harder than starting off at 23 stone fat and making a decision to completely change your lifestyle. All credit to you mate.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

That is awesome progress yetiman Im very impressed!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

cant say what hasnt already been said really..keep up the good work Yetiman, congrats on the weight loss


----------



## paarke (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for posting that. I'm trying to do the same thing you are, I'm just under 20 stone at the moment although somehow I've managed to lose 10lbs over Christmas. I've always wanted to have a better physique and get some muscle but felt nervous about going to the gym. Got my first session on Monday after work but its made me feel a lot happier seeing someone who's managed to do what i want to do.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

go for it yeti...

at least you haven't left it as long as i did so your journey should be easier.... notice i said easier NOT easy....

well done so far, keep it going and soon you will be on stage next to some of the other lads from here...


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Great effort Yeti,and you couldn't wish for a better site than this to keep you motivated

Keep it up mate.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

Keep taking pics every month!! (many times you wont notice the changes until u look back to the previous month pic) write everything down on a chart (measurements, weight, days u train and what you did, diet etc...and very gradually increase the intensity at the end of each week)... it really does keep you on track by doing that... KEEP UP the great work mate... well done.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

To loose five stone is great and to be aiming at the next five shows great determination and focus. Keep doing what you are doing. Many people fall by the way side and give up but you are proving that is does not have to be that way. well done.

The scar, when you are ripped as daps said will be cool. I have a mate with a burn, which when ever he is talking to girls was a shark attack. Your scar could be anything


----------



## matt3178 (May 20, 2006)

genesis said:


> cant say what hasnt already been said really..keep up the good work Yetiman, congrats on the weight loss


Ditto,

welldone


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I cant wait to see your progress pics next year and the year after that too mate. You can do it for sure, 4 stone is a huge amount of weight and as long as you stay strong in your head you can keep it up for sure.

The hard part is out the way, now you start to see results you know what you are doing it worth it and working, so you can gain strength from that and carry on.

Best of luck for 2008!


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> Keep taking pics every month!! (many times you wont notice the changes until u look back to the previous month pic) write everything down on a chart (measurements, weight, days u train and what you did, diet etc...and very gradually increase the intensity at the end of each week)... it really does keep you on track by doing that... KEEP UP the great work mate... well done.


Well said . Also if you find your struggling or miss a day - Be Honest . If there is something one of the guys can help you with im sure they will . Its gutsy thing to walk past a gym at 23 stone never mind strolling thro the door and signing up . A big well done from me mate as to be fair 23 stone is pushing life threatening and with all the diabetes n what not you can inherit from bad eating your certainly doing the right thing . Keep it up , every day you loose an extra pound it should be all the encouragement you need to go back the day after . :lift:


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Yetiman,

Fantastic commitment in losing all that weight. keep on here and post up progression pictures.

Good luck for 2008!


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Well done mate. Keep focused, keep your big goals in mind when making your small decisions and keep bloody going. Superb progress so far and deifinitely the start of a new life for you!

Trust me, I've been pretty heavy (read fat) and I've been pretty lean and I would say it was worth 10 times the actual amount effort it took to get in decent shape. The whole frickin world treats you differently, so for about 5 minutes you'll be saying "Geez it's sad that everyones so shallow" then 2 tics later it will be "Pass the champers, bring on the opportunities...let's do this"...lol. Great so far, keep going and finish the job.

G


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Wow, just found this thread, WOW..........

Impressive.

Keep it up man.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Wow, just found this thread, WOW..........
> 
> Impressive.
> 
> Keep it up man.


Thanks mate 

----

Update - I have stayed at the same weight. Last week I was ill and some one advised to mix up my diet a bit last week so my body did not get used to eating good all the time.

I still eat really well but had a few mocha's! A a take away! So I was not really that bad just eat cards up till 8pm as opposed to 2pm, a few chocolates - 6 celebrations!

Started my diet again on Sunday and have now changed things. I want to get bread out of my diet so I am now having the poridge for breakfast, and sweet potato for lunch with tuna and extra light mayo as a snack during work time if I get hungry.

Other than that no real progress on the weight loss. My trousers seem a lot looser than they were and im lifting a lot heavier weights.

I am all outta money now till the end of the month, so I will have a 2 week break from fat burners ( grenades ) will prob try the EPH+ next time. Will also have a week break from creatine - by the time I run out!

So yea its going really well I think personaly. And thank you every one for your support and comments!


----------



## Greg_dds (Dec 23, 2007)

mate- nice progress!!

keep off the crap food and youll be fine!

well done geezer


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Mate, i am so pleased i found your blog... I currently weigh in at 21stone and am trying to loose weight.... I have added ya to msn if oyu donr mind chatting.... Would like to know more about what sort of routine you have as in diet - excersie and suppliements you take... Excellent work tho mate.... Gary


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

grjones said:


> Mate, i am so pleased i found your blog... I currently weigh in at 21stone and am trying to loose weight.... I have added ya to msn if oyu donr mind chatting.... Would like to know more about what sort of routine you have as in diet - excersie and suppliements you take... Excellent work tho mate.... Gary


Sorry I could not speak last night mate if you are on when I get back I will give you all my time in the world.

Update from me as well...

I have now lost 10 sizes in trousers. I was a 52 and my mum brought me some 42 trouser things and I can actually get in to them.

I am well happy now off for a 3 mile gym, then beast up my legs then a hour cardio then a 3 mile walk back!

Weight day today which I am scared about


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice work Yetiman.

Keep up the great work, awesome stuff


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I have lost a pound! I am 19 stone 5 pounds! Yay  Starting to really notice the muscles in my arms when im working out which is great, moobs are pritty much gone too.

I am really worried about loose skin at the moment. Will weigh my self in a week time and see how the ECA's help me during the week.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Well done dude . Keep it going ! Interested to know your eca stack results next week


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

hahahahaha MOOBS N1 big fella, keep it up m8 your chipping away nicely


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Sorry I could not speak last night mate if you are on when I get back I will give you all my time in the world.


Thanks for your time today mate, really appriciate it... You gave some sound advice.... Cheers


----------



## TomTom1 (Feb 1, 2007)

doing really well mate, keep it up!


----------



## badshot (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Yeti,

I just found your thread!

Your a bloody inspiration mate, I am 16 stone 10, or 234 pounds and at 5ft 10 ish need to lose around 4 stone.

I admire you for putting it all out there buddy, I just started on my own road to a better lifestyle and its very encouraging to read your story.

Keep up the good work, well done.

:lift:


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

Just saw this thread as well. Fantastic work mate.

Such a huge change from where you were.

Doing it the right way as well by getting the diet sorted.

Keep at it mate. Looking forward to more updates from you.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok this week has been a bit of a funny week.

I am 19 stone 3 pounds so I have lost weight. However I have put it on. I really have been hardcoring it this week by wednesday I was 19 stone. However Friday and Sat were bad. As this is a journal I will have to share!

On Friday work went to a all you can eat chinese -.- (my fav food and all you can eat ffs!!!!) any way I had 2 plates full and was stuffed. Then in the evening... A chinese take away. I felt so bloated and sick was horrible. Next day I was still bloody bloated  Then went out last night on a mental drinking session and well I drank **** loads. So I am happy with my weight loss as I have still lost 2 pounds. But I am a bit annoyed that I slipped for two days as to be honest I could of been under 19 stone.

Not to beat my self up though I am still pleased with my progress. I am maybe taking up muay thai or something like that as well. So would do a 3 day split down the gym and instead of my 4th cardio day do 3 days "fight" training.

I went a bit mental with the Eph last week I was doing 180mg most days down to 120mg. Next week (apart from today I got 90mg and snorted 30mg so 120mg!) I will be doing 60mg in morning and 30 mg mid morning. My goal is by next sunday to be 19 stone flat or under 19stone.

Like I said I am annoyed but im not beating my self up over it - 5 stone 4 pounds since October I think is good. Muscles are getting bigger also and the size 42 trousers that I have (the ones me good old mum got me!) are starting to have some bag in the waist.

Worked legs and bi's today did no cardio as Did about a 8 mile walk home last night and to be fair im ****ed. Back to my morning cardio tommorow - Will update again next Sunday.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Dont beat yaself up buddy.

Everybody needs a break from dieting, it keeps you sane!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Dont beat yaself up buddy.
> 
> Everybody needs a break from dieting, it keeps you sane!


Thanks Bully mate, your right I should look more towards I still lost weight rather than I was bad for a few days! Your right does keep you sane. Also makes me relize how **** it was to eat loads of junk again! lol

Not a great shot this as the lightings bad but in the flesh im noticing some definition but meh this shot is not great


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

You may be surprized how much muscle your carrying mate.

Once you strip some more fat off your probably find you have a bloody good base under there


----------



## grjones (Jan 19, 2008)

Mate you are doing so well. A great inspiration to my weight loss programe! keep it up mate.....Gary


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Some times the overfeeding can spark metabolism and thyroid.

As long as you are hitting it hard with the weights you will always go fwd.

Dont beat yourself up too much, you have done a fantastic job already.

You should be proud.


----------



## paarke (Jan 13, 2007)

grjones said:


> Mate you are doing so well. A great inspiration to my weight loss programe! keep it up mate.....Gary


Yeah, definitely, and you have to have a break from it sometimes! Some of my clothes are starting to feel a bit looser which is good.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate, don't worry about it. I'm a fat bloke who this weekend has singularly failed to go the gym (only shoulders and cardio, but still) and has eaten chips and chocolate. But I feel good, and looking forward to getting back to the gym.

At the end of the day you've lost shedloads of weight and that's inspiring.


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

looking good yeti,keep up the good work and you will achieve your goals,and i agree with bully you look to have some good muscle on your frame and remember muscle weighs more than fat tissue!!!!!!!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

im impressed mate

welldone


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quiet a bit update this week. - few pics as its my monthly update

Started doing kick boxing on Monday which was great fun, never had a cardio session like it - I was sweating buckets.

I start Brazilian Jujitsu on tuesday next week as I am going to work towards doing the MMA and that for a bit as its really appearing for me so my new routine will be

Mon - Kick boxing

Tue - Brazilian Jujitsu

Wed - Chest/Tris

Thurs-Back/sholders

Fri- Day Off

Sat- Day off

Sun- Leg Biceps

I am toying with the idea of putting someone on sat to try and break it up a bit. Still doing my 30 mins am cardio. - Got my powdered oats now to put in my AM protein shake which is pritty cool.

Ok the big weigh in - * 18 stone 12 pounds * I was 18 stone 11 pounds on tue/wed/thurs but had a take away on fri and sat woops! Started going out with some one so had a few treats! My bad  lol.

So that now brings me to a grand total loss of *5 stone 9 pounds* I am so pleased!

Now below are my current montly update pictures!! Sorry a bit dark. But I have come a long way since I started but I personaly think I have come a long way in a month!























































Is it true about the old creatine and water retention because on my 2 weeks of creatine I lost the fat around my chin now im back on it, it seems to have come back!

I am really happy with this weeks progress!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

So thats 79 lbs of weight you have dropped mg:

Damn thats impressive dude.

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Nah man i got to hand it to you - AWSOME . Well done ! Looking bigger aswell as leaner !


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

Good stuff lad... Keep it up!

I can just tell your going to be a tank in a few years time! You've got the meat head look lol!


----------



## ARNIE (Dec 19, 2006)

yeah iagree ^^^^ just dont be scaring all the grannies...............lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

"T" - you are doing excellent, that frontal shot tbh is a absolute turnaround from where you were. Keep trying to nail down that diet, its not easy but when you start to really see things taking shape you will be even more ramped up to keep at it!

Legs look head and shoulders your best bodypart atm, good luck with the training, Gary is an excellent coach, your lucky that so many decent fightersa re based in that area.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Seriously - any one trying to loose weight, take up kick boxing I must of sweat out about 20 pints of water! And felt mad pumps every where!

Know I dont update this early but seriously great cardio and good fun!

Thank you for all your comments


----------



## diaita (Nov 30, 2007)

just seen you lateist pics,nice work big guy,keep it up


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Some cracking progress there fella. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Nice avvy 

Finally some competition lol


----------



## Glyneth (Sep 14, 2007)

Bulldozer said:


> Nice avvy
> 
> Finally some competition lol


his is better, keep up bully! lol


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

legs are looking good,

keep it up mate!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Nice avvy
> 
> Finally some competition lol


fvck me JawD's avvy has me mesmerised :scared: :scared: :bounce:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Having them back to back is pretty brutal...


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Having them back to back is pretty brutal...


I would still go for bully's. :blowme:

Yetiman keep up the good work, well done!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

*I have now lost 6 stone!!!!!! I am 18 stone 7!!!! 84 lbs!!!*

Got 2 pics of my back as not posted them before - not that they are any good lol

Once again, thank you every one for your support, pm's, msn messages and every thing. It truly is overwhelming but its great!

So this week I did my first session of BJJ (Brazilian Jujitsu) seriously mental, my chest still hurts from it and I have never done cardio like it before and I thought the kick boxing was hard!

A while back I made a post about routine. I will admit I have not followed it I chopped and changed a bit and think I am ready to follow it fully now I have a better understanding of my body and what I can and cant do. I know Bully recommended the same thing as the below but It was the first quotable thing I found on my thread



Magic Torch said:


> Push Day:
> 
> Bench Press
> 
> ...


I will be doing this from now on.

Today was my leg day and wow what a work out, calf raises on 110k really got a pump in my calf's! wow seriously what a work out. The stiff legged deadlifts Jesus they are brutal I love it. Really need to get a belt but a bit broke so lol.

I was bad this week. I had two foot long subways double chicken, double cheese and 2 snickers!!! So was not good this week. Started adding peanut butter to my protein shakes which is nice as we did not have macrol fillets last week.

Going really well I think. Just cant believe I have lost 6 stone. I was looking through some of my old pics and it is such a difference. There is a dude that goes to my gym I saw him when I first went there. He saw me and was like bloody hell I hardly recognize you. He said that I have done really well and was impressed with how much weight I have lost and how much muscle I have gained/kept.

I am still aiming to be 18 stone by the end of feb. I did not do my morning cardio last week but back to it this week and going to concentrate a bit more on cardio again as I have been slacking a bit as of late.

I was talking to some one and he recons when the weight starts slowing down to go on a Keto diet? Not sure what that is but any one who got this far what would you recommend to that?

I personally think I got my diet in order I have changed it so much and swopped stuff around.

Also got some fish oil glucostamine pills for my joints as my left wrist hurts 

Any way enough babbling here are my 2 back pics!(as you can see no definition but they are just there so in a few months when I got definition I can see how I have come along)


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Yep thats a solid enough routine and should serve you well buddy


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Six stone!!! FCK ME SIDEWAYS 

Truly inspirational. Well done mate.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Six stone!!! FCK ME SIDEWAYS
> 
> Truly inspirational. Well done mate.


Thanks matey 

And yea Bully, my legs are caining mate and not had a pump in my calfs before like that so looking forward to doing that routine from now on!

Legs were shaking like crazy on the stiff legged dead lifts!

Got kickboxing(mma) tomo so hope my legs can move!


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

welldone mate , great achievment u can sleep well at nite, espcially cuddled up with that pink teddy on top of ure wardrobe.....lol

na welldone bro


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

bro,outstanding job..keep it up


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

How you getting on with the new training program now mate?


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

amazing progress matey, all then best for the next month or too... keep the pics coming


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Spartan301 said:


> How you getting on with the new training program now mate?


Thank you all for the comments and encouragement.

I have only done the legs day as kick boxing on monday and BJJ on tuesday - so trying my push day today! It seems a lot less than what I have been doing - I recon it will be good though as its less I will not be in a rush to get it done so can really do some concerntrated sets.

The legs day was a killer it really was.

I will be doing the pull day tommorow! Not looking forward to that! But the leg work out on sunday has got to be the best leg work out I have ever had!

PS Nothing wrong with the Pink teddy!


----------



## Spartan301 (Jun 1, 2007)

cool, let us know tomorrow how you got in, remember to squeeze on those reps!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Spartan301 said:


> cool, let us know tomorrow how you got in, remember to squeeze on those reps!


Thanks mate, that is something I must admit I have not been doing. I think because I have been over complicating things I have missed doing a lot. I know I was given the advice a while back and it has taken a while to action but through doing a lot I feel I know my body and my limitations better.

So yes I will be squeesing every rep and I will be doing them so slow and controlled. I will report tommorow and let you know how I got on  If I can type!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Spartan301 said:


> cool, let us know tomorrow how you got in, remember to squeeze on those reps!


Well had a good session last night I did add something because well I love it!

I did

1x10 - 50k bench press - taking roughly 7-10 seconds per rep - really slow, not quiet used to the squeesing thing but it was good!

1x10 - 60k bench press - taking roughly 7-10 seconds again

1x10 - 60k bench press - taking roughly 7-10 seconds again

1x10 - 30k close grip press - taking roughly 5-10 seconds per rep

1x10 - same as above

1x10 - 40k close grip - taking roughly 5-10 seconds per rep

1x10 - 30k incline bench press - Taking roughly 5-10 seconds per rep

1x10 - 30k - same as above

1x10 - 40k - same as above - taking roughly 5-10 seconds

1x10 - 30k - seated sholder press - taking roughly 7-10 seconds

1x10 - same as above

1x10 - 40k seated sholder press - taking roughly 7-10 seconds

I should not of done the incline but I got talking to some one half way through my work out and felt I had let my self down so chucked it in to beast my self up.

I got an incredable pump and my arms, chest and sholders felt bolloxed.

Feel ok today no aches but was a great work out!


----------



## Big-T- (Feb 5, 2008)

Thats some difference from the first picture to your more recent pic m8...You should be pleased with the results you have achieve in a short time and keep it going....There will come a time when the weight starts to slow down and then it will be a trying time for you m8,as more so than not people tend to chuck in the towel cause they just dont keep seeing weight loss and think I can have a wee treat,then another and next thing,well you can guess where am going but you should take great pride in what you have done and I really hope you achieve your goal whatever that may be...Best of luck m8 and keep at it


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Yetti.

Huge well done to getting where you are now. Im looking forward to your updates. Its people like you who inspire us all, wether our goals are losing weight, building muscle or just keeping fit so thanks and keep up your hard work.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry about not posting on Sunday!

Well last week I did my push/pull which was great, the pull was not as good as the push as I was doing things I dont normaly do. Had problems getting to the gym on Sunday so did not do legs which is a shame as I love working them!

Kick boxing on monday was mental we did something like give and receive 3200 kicks total and give and receive 6000 punch's total. Was great and was totaly mashed!

Did my push yeserday and upped my close grip bench press by 10k and also my sholder press by 20k on the last set although only did 9 not the full 10.

No idea what I weight as the scales are broke at the gym but im happy and think im looking better.

Lost my ****ing wallet though which has ****ed me off. No ****er handed it in. I mean seriously its just got cards no cash and my licence why not send it back? Muggy ****s.

I got doctors next Thursday about my lump in my stomach as thats really bloody starting to hurt the more cardio I do and more weight I loose so I am not really doing cardio to be honest at the moment. Not even the AM one. Did 35 mins on x trainer last night and this morning had a really sharp stabbing pain in my stomach.

But must admit im loving the push/pull/leg day - great routine specialy doing it so slow and controlled!

Got some meal replacements from MP - and looking to change my diet next month - I want to put on some more lean muscle so I will be increasing my cal intake to roughly 4250-4500 a day - all clean food. But just need to see when my operation is going to be as that could really mess up my training as I wont be able to do much for a month I dont recon.

Thanks as well Big-T-


----------



## funbos (Oct 13, 2005)

bro its amazing, great job


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

all i have read is that you should get to the bodyfat level you want to be before thinking about bulking up again.

up to you but i would be very wary about increasing calories at this stage.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeti - I agree with Slamdog. Keep doing what you are doing. Get lean, and mean before thinking about adding 'LBM' via 'bulking'...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice guys 

I am going to try a 5x5 routine this week. My legs heart from yesterday big style lol. Ill at the moment but still training hard! As I am in need of some strength I will do one week at 3x10 and 1 week at 5x5 and see how this goes! That way best of both words really! Next week is my monthly picture update! Although I dont think I have grown much or lost much I feel better in my self which is the most important thing! Scales down gym are broke so have no idea what I bloody weigh!

Got kick boxing tonight which I cant wait for but taking it easy as I am ill


----------



## ANDY-D (Feb 19, 2008)

fair play too you mate your doing brilliant keep it up buddy and hope you get too the point you wanna be at


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks for the advice guys
> 
> I am going to try a 5x5 routine this week. My legs heart from yesterday big style lol. Ill at the moment but still training hard! As I am in need of some strength I will do one week at 3x10 and 1 week at 5x5 and see how this goes! That way best of both words really! Next week is my monthly picture update! Although I dont think I have grown much or lost much I feel better in my self which is the most important thing! Scales down gym are broke so have no idea what I bloody weigh!
> 
> Got kick boxing tonight which I cant wait for but taking it easy as I am ill


Stick at 5x5 for a while Yeti... I think you'll find it has good results. Are you doing a split or a full body routine?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Stick at 5x5 for a while Yeti... I think you'll find it has good results. Are you doing a split or a full body routine?


Split mate, I do Legs/Push/Pull - do you think I should stick to this or change it? Should I add a 4th day in ( not sure what I would do on 4th!)

Ok mate - I will stick with 5x5 for a while - will be good can up the weight I hope! And I do my reps really slow and controlled so I think I will get good results from this!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Split mate, I do Legs/Push/Pull - do you think I should stick to this or change it? Should I add a 4th day in ( not sure what I would do on 4th!)
> 
> Ok mate - I will stick with 5x5 for a while - will be good can up the weight I hope! And I do my reps really slow and controlled so I think I will get good results from this!


3 day split @ 5x5 is fine for now Yeti

-- Don't change too much until the progress stops...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> 3 day split @ 5x5 is fine for now Yeti
> 
> -- Don't change too much until the progress stops...


Ok mate, thank you very much  Will carry on doing my 3 day split - and will keep it at 5x5 with heavier weights for the time being 

Thanks bud.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

**** me, I just did my first 5x5 day

I thought 3x10 was bad! Im proper ****ed lol. I am ill my power was not at its peak! But I did

Bench press - 2 sets of 5 at 60k and 3 sets of 5 at 70k!

Close Grip press - 2 sets of 40k 3 sets of 50k

Sholder press - 2 sets of 40k 2 sets of 50k 1 set of 40k

I could bearly lift the last set so must of done right 30-50 seconds break between each.

5 bench at 70k is my best so far so happy with that and 50k close grip wow - thats brilliant for me - seeing how a month ago I was on 20-30k close grip.

Great work out looking forward to next week in full power when I am better!!! One thing on the press I really need to start squeezing it!!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok well I have been ill for past 2 weeks and to be honest I have not touched cardio apart from kick boxing for about 4 weeks now(met a new girl too who I broke up with now!) and amazing how if you dont keep up the cardio the weight comes back on (and slight deviation from diet!).

I am 19 stone currently. But I am happy with that. My arm muscles feel bigger and have more bulk to them - not so hollow you know, I have noticed a lot of muscles are starting to appear where there were non before, because I dont have a low body fat % you cant see them. And to be honest no cardio for 4 weeks and my diet being a bit shoddy and also gaining muscle size I am really happy with my progress to be honest. When my mum gets home ill take more pictures as it is my monthly update.

But now its back to being strict. I have spoke to many people on msn, pm etc and I am now bulking. 3000 calories to maintain my current weight so is 3500 for muscle growth enough? I will be getting all these calories from

Meal Replacements, Oats, Protein Shakes, Nuts, Muscle Milk, Brown Rice, Chicken and other sources. I had my final blow out last night of burger king and Chinese. I thought I would do that rather than go on the **** as at least they were not empty calories.

I am some what disappointed in my self in some aspects. But I am happy as a whole.

I am making great progression and here are my lifts today at the gym

Squat - 90k! For me this is great seeing how 6 weeks ago I was doing 40k.

Calf Raises - max of 110k - my gym sucks and doesnt go higher than that on smith

Lunges - I must admit I left these till last today and well for safety reasons I did not continue after 2 sets today. - My problem is I got to clen and jerk to get it on my shoulders so I am restricted to what I can lift.

Straight legged dead lifts - 85k!!! Seeing how 4 weeks ago I think I started doing these I was doing I think it was 40k.

Like I said pictures will come later. But I know I am still really ill because I am getting out of breath when I exert my self. I am going to try and get back in to morning cardio specially as I am bulking now. Need to drink more water too as well I got a lot of water retention around my face currently.

Thanks for every ones continued support and messages of encouragement. I thank you.

By the way I am loving the 5x5 routine. So good


----------



## clubraver28 (Feb 6, 2008)

doing very well mate keep it up and well done for having the gonads to post pics up

club


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

progressing nicely mate, dont kick yourself down either mate, what you've lost in such a short period of time is nothing but incredible, 5stone is a hell of alot of weight to lose in 5months so a blow out was in order i think to keep you sane, all the best mate and keep us posted. if your struggling get on here more and add to your thread, the encouragement from others goes along way,


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok here are this months pictures!




























The above picture sucks bless my poor mum the angle is really bad so can only see my **** back not the top bit.










Thank you club and gym


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

**** your shedding weight like a loon mate , them calfs are beasts


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

OK I go away for a week and you go and get all leaner! Git  Yeti you are looking great, you put me to shame.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent work mate

At your age and with your drive the skies the limit


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Superb thread, and absolutely amazing progress. Keep it up


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

calfs are awesome mate, keep up the good work you legend!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Got a lot more strength. Benched 90k this week! Dead lifted 75-80k and Stand up rowed 70k for me a huge difference. Also 75k straight legged dead lift.

Holding a bit of water at the moment. And well I think the scales are wrong as its saying im 20stone? lol (been eating clean foods!) still feel good about my self and look ok in my opinion.

Muscles are starting to get bigger so it feels any way! So I am happy. I will weight my self again as always next Sunday as I belive I am just holding a lot of food/water from yesterday! Now im not training up London I can go back to my AM cardio - which I have not done in a while but so far happy with my 10 days of bulking


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Sounding good mate - keep up the good work. Reminds me to get my own a$$ in the gym too!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeti - how come you are bulking...?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yeti - how come you are bulking...?


Hello TH&S.

I thought about this and did look in to it a lot. I had been dieting for just under 5 months total. I got a great knowledge in that time in regards to diet and so on. Speaking to many people about "bulking" and reading many articles I think it was the next step for me. My overall goal is to have a big muscular build with a low body fat as I want to fight and look good!

I was dieting down and looseing my body fat which was great but I was not gaining any real muscle. The definition that was coming through was through me looseing the fat - yes they did grow but I hit a point were they were not growing any more. Reading a good book body for life and other articals - (I cant remember technical terms for what I am about to say) the great way of looseing body fat% other than diet and cardio is to have a higher amount of muscle. This means I burn more calories in general and it will make dieting a bit easier next time round. I know its just under 2 weeks in to it but I am still looking good in my opinion any way and already feeling muscles getting bigger!

I will also get a good knowledge on what bulking is like and I think this will help me massivly in the future when I was to start getting really big.

So after 20 weeks I think it works out of dieting I am going to do 10 weeks of bulking, 4 weeks of maintaining my daily calorie allowence then cut again with a better diet than I have. Not looking to drop weight as quickly next time as I wish to keep my muscle mass.

So means by August time I should be back down to around 18-19 stone but with a lot more muscle mass and a lot lower body fat % than I had this time.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Could you fire up your bulking diet mate?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Could you fire up your bulking diet mate?


Gah here is where it is going to be ripped to shreds! I must admit I did start my bulking diet at the wrong time! lol 2 weeks training with out access to a fridge but I have been having... (god this is going to sound bad!) This will be changed for next week

8am - Reduced Salt/Sugar beans on 2 wholemeal toast with cheese, 1 glass of orange Juice

10am - Meal Replacement from my protein

12pm - chicken in 4 whole meal bread

2pm - 100g of cashew nuts

4-4:30pm - 400ml of muscle milk cookies and cream

----

Training day

6pm - 2 scoopes whey, 2 scoopes oats

7:30pm - post work out drink - 2 scoops whey, 5g of dextrose, 50g of waxy maisey

8pm - cup and half brown rice with chicken breasts

10pm - protein shake

11-11:30pm - 100g cottage cheese

----

Non training day

6:30pm - cup and half brown rice with chicken breasts

8:30pm - protein shake

10:30pm-11pm - 100g of cottage cheese

Think thats about it mate.

When I am at work I will be changing it for lean mince at one of my breaks. Open to any advice - but for rest of this week that is what it will be as dont have access to any facilitys


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whats the total F/C/P macros?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Whats the total F/C/P macros?


Will have to get back to you on that mate have that data at home not on me  im on a training course in Reading


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Will have to get back to you on that mate have that data at home not on me  im on a training course in Reading


No worries. My concern is that doing a hard core diet like you have and then going straight into bulking could result in fat storage.

If it were me, I would look to be getting stronger and leaner by doing a 'body recomp' as opposed to bulking.

Just my 2p.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> No worries. My concern is that doing a hard core diet like you have and then going straight into bulking could result in fat storage.
> 
> If it were me, I would look to be getting stronger and leaner by doing a 'body recomp' as opposed to bulking.
> 
> Just my 2p.


You do have a point, didnt think about that! What exactly do you mean by 'body recomp' if you dont mind me asking?

Thanks once again TH&S ^^


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> You do have a point, didnt think about that! What exactly do you mean by 'body recomp' if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks once again TH&S ^^


Body Recomp is any kind of diet and training where you are altering the composition of your body.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Body Recomp is any kind of diet and training where you are altering the composition of your body.


Ok mate, I will have a good search when I get home  Thanks mate


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cant find the exact figures but it works out to roughly 230g carbs/70g fats/250g Protein at around 3000 ish calories. Thats off the top of my head any way lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Cant find the exact figures but it works out to roughly 230g carbs/70g fats/250g Protein at around 3000 ish calories. Thats off the top of my head any way lol


Are you carb sensitive do you know...?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Are you carb sensitive do you know...?


I have no idea what that means mate! Lol


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> I have no idea what that means mate! Lol


Do you get bloated from carbs? Do you lay down more fat when eating carbs?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Do you get bloated from carbs? Do you lay down more fat when eating carbs?


Must admit since bulking I am bloated a bit but think thats due to a lot of water. Dont think I am to be honest mate. I could be wrong though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2008)

in your first few posts you wanted to do what youve done by your 30!

dont know how old you are, but youve made great progress quicker than you imagined, which i bet is the best buzz ever mate!

even though i envy you for being able to put on weight in the first place (massing up is a huge issue for me) your commitment is beyond!

Take it easy!

Dai


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot for this mate  I am 23 so still got plenty of time! I must admit I have progressed a lot quicker than I expected and it has given me a great buzz!

Putting on weight - seems to be easy so far. But got a fair while yet trying to avoid putting on fat but it will happen!

Thanks once again


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

your progress and dedication has just been amazing.if you're having trouble with barbell lunges,why not try dumbell ones?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Truewarrior1 said:


> your progress and dedication has just been amazing.if you're having trouble with barbell lunges,why not try dumbell ones?


Cheers for that mate. I will give this a shot on my leg day. Our dumbells go up to 30k each so I guess 60k will be alright! I can lift that and get it on to my sholders but getting it of my sholders when im bolloxed is another story!

Thanks for the comment to mate  And advice


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Cheers for that mate. I will give this a shot on my leg day. Our dumbells go up to 30k each so I guess 60k will be alright! I can lift that and get it on to my sholders but getting it of my sholders when im bolloxed is another story!
> 
> Thanks for the comment to mate  And advice


No need to get the DBs to your shoulders Yeti - just hold them in your hand. Its also great for grip work


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> No need to get the DBs to your shoulders Yeti - just hold them in your hand. Its also great for grip work


ok mate  Thank you  My grip work is definately something that needs working on! Didnt get time last night to get the pics done but hopefuly will be able to put them up tonight with my measurements :lift:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok so I did not post on Sunday, mainly I was ****ed of with my self for not going to the gym on Sunday but I felt really ill so gave it a rest. From my other thread it seems im at about 30-35% body fat which I am really happy with my measurements which I did not do at the start unfortunatly are as below

Chest - 50inch

Arms - 16inch

Wait - 44inch

Hips - 43 inch

Quads - 29inch

Calfs - 19inch

I know my arms were around 14 inch's when I started so I am happy with that.

Looking in to doing a Keto with carbs around work out but thats a whole other thread. My current training over a 2 week period is

Mon - Kick Boxing

Tue - Push Day

Wed - Pull Day

Thurs - Thai Boxing

Fri - Day Off

Sat - Push Day

Sun - Legs

Week 2

Mon - Kick Boxing

Tue - Pull Day

Wed - Push Day

Thurs - Thai Boxing

Fri - Day off

Sat - Pull Day

Sun - Legs

Reason I am doing the same on Sat as I did on tuesday as there is more than 72 hours between the two and something Wee G said on another thread I thought I would incorperate in to my routine! My pics will be going up a week Sunday!

Diet is going ok - as you know I am currently bulking until I sort out a cutting diet but its going well. Eating so much is bloody hard work though to be honest!


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

yeti mate... your getting there pal... keep going dude!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Drop the Saturday and have it as a rest day Yeti...

You'll need it with that schedule trust me!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Shorty your ava always makes me laugh 



TH&S said:


> Drop the Saturday and have it as a rest day Yeti...
> 
> You'll need it with that schedule trust me!


Yea? Its something I only recently incorperated! What about if I droped the Thai boxing? Or would you still say to drop the Sat?

Thanks as always for a promt reply TH&S


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks Shorty your ava always makes me laugh
> 
> Yea? Its something I only recently incorperated! What about if I droped the Thai boxing? Or would you still say to drop the Sat?
> 
> Thanks as always for a promt reply TH&S


A 3 days split is fine for you at the moment Yeti. Don't be doing extra weights as well as your MMA...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> A 3 days split is fine for you at the moment Yeti. Don't be doing extra weights as well as your MMA...


Ok matey , thank you


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Sounds like you are working very hard mate keep it going!!

:roll:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well done mate keep it up, dont be too flipped off at missing a session, im sure the rest will do you good as much as the work out would have. but well done mate keep at it :lift:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you both for your comments!

Well damned easter and all them chocolate eggs! lol.

Well I came down with flu/virus/cold thing last week! However I still manager to do my push/pull days. I have had since then off. Being ill and gym being closed thought I might as well fully recover and I think im just about recovered so will be hitting the gym hard tonight!

Ran out of protein shake! And got some mocha flavoured shake, jesus christ it is foul! I hate it and it just tastes rank! So went to a local GNC and got some CNP Mass Gainer thing lol! Jesus christ that stuff turns in to like some real thick stuff! Recon I could drop a 2 pound peice on to it and it would float!!!!!

Missed legs the last two sundays now! So I know this sunday legs will be tough! I dont know if I am going to do progress pics this month! I may do but I am looking on the large side to be honest. Need to get my Keto diet thread started about what to do and what carbs to have around work out. But have been ill and busy  But yea what little definition I did have im starting to loose! So need to sort this diet out! Bulking has been bloody hard work I tell you! Harder than I thought and I cant wait to start dieting again this time I will have a much better understanding of my diet!

Busy week this week! Pull day tonight, Push day wed, thai boxing and grappling on thursday, bjj on fri sat day off and sunday legs!

Have had so much energy were I had the 5days off its crazy!

Next week I will be back to my morning Cardio. Have not done that in a long time to be fair. I am happy how things have gone. I will prob take progress pics thinking about it so that I can see the changes. After all this is a diary thingy!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Keep up the goiod work Yeti...

Remember - it's a marathon, not a sprint...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Keep up the goiod work Yeti...
> 
> Remember - it's a marathon, not a sprint...


True mate, I guess I forget that! I really cant wait for a few months time when im nailing my diet again!

Thanks once again dr semi-lob :hail:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

dont wor about the pics mate, i think you should add them on anyway as lifes never perfect and there will be weeks like that, plus like you said you cant wait till your diets back on track so this way ypu can look and say oooohh bit of a blip there , '' but well done me for what i did next''

keep it up warren


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Well damned easter and all them chocolate eggs! lol.


I have been to the gym once over Easter and the rest of the time I was sat on my duff stuffing my face with chocolate. Don't stress - it's nice to have a few days off the wagon now and then.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

I know how you feel i was at my mum's for easter and diet was really bad, came home feeling bloated and unfit. Had a session today which was ok. Onwards and upwards!!

:lift:


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

I think you should make a website or something - just to show people out there with weight problems that it can be done. I think your dedication and commitment is unbelievable. From all those years of eating pretty much sh!t, to just one day thinking that something had to be done - and you did it. It just shows how much hard work can pay off...

Keep it up. :lift:


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Thank you both for your comments!
> 
> Well damned easter and all them chocolate eggs! lol.
> 
> ...


Get them pictures up you rep-whore


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dan2004 said:


> Get them pictures up you rep-whore


You love it mate! This Sunday they will go up! Was doing my MMA tonight and no one could get there legs around my chest or my waist -.-


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well kick boxing and MMA last night. Was really good, new trainer! My chin hurts from some of the ground work we were doing! But loved it!

Pictures will be up sunday! Gulp! Can see how fat I look now 

Ok reason for this post I got through all my protein today (5 muscle milks old school 18g of fat! Wooo) and 3 normal proteins.

For my morning cardio as BritBB and Tiny said to have a small amount before doing it - something like 10g in water before the morning cardio I am wondering what would be better? The muscle milk which will contain a higher amount of fat/carbs than the normal protein shake? Or the normal protein shake?

Looking to start the morning cardio to start burning of the extra fat again!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Either or Yeti. Any will be fine. As long as you are getting something inside you.... (oooer)

Don't forget to change your siggy.... :rolleye11


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Either or Yeti. Any will be fine. As long as you are getting something inside you.... (oooer)
> 
> Don't forget to change your siggy.... :rolleye11


Thanks for your reply!

My gyms scales only go up to 20 stone (maybe 21 think its 20 though!)

and im heavier currently 

Guess when im up town I could use one of them weighing machine things! But they always seem off!

Got BJJ tonight and my muscles are still sore from all the training this week


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Lol I meant change it so that you are no longer bulking


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Lol I meant change it so that you are no longer bulking


aaaa yes  Sorry im tired!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Pictures will be up sunday! Gulp! Can see how fat I look now


*You are not fat!*


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

dmcc said:


> *You are not fat!*


Yes he is fat, but then again, so am I and so are alot of people!

Yeti, its great to see how your progressing. From being as big as where and slimming down must require a total life style change, not just an improved diet and training regime but a total alteration in daily life.

Its a real inspiration, not just to me, but surely to alot of newbies who join the site looking to follow in your footsteps.

Keep it up mate.


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> You love it mate! This Sunday they will go up! Was doing my MMA tonight and no one could get there legs around my chest or my waist -.-


That's a good and bad thing. LOL - keep it up mate.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

yeti how are you finding the mma? bet ur losing a load of weight

when i get threw a full wrestling session its an achievement lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

tahir said:


> yeti how are you finding the mma? bet ur losing a load of weight
> 
> when i get threw a full wrestling session its an achievement lol


Hi mate! Its very good, currently training with Alex Reid think you would of heard of him - maybe lol. Not lost the weight no as had been bulking but sorting my new diet out at the moment! But im loving it, was doing kick boxing and bjj, but changed not to kick boxing and 2 mma sessions - which is basicaly wrestling and bjj. Its hard work, my fitness is not up to scratch at the moment as not been doing cardio due to being ill but will be back on it next week!

I got a really bad cramp today and not doing my leg work out as I am really worried about getting it while doing squats so for a 3rd week I am not touching legs :/ really gutted as my legs were coming a long so well.

Will be uploading the photos later :/ going to town to get a gum sheild for the MMA as I dont wanna loose my teeth!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Jesus, I am happy but also annoyed at the same time. I have been "bulking" for about 5 weeks. I have put on some muscle mass in my opinion but I have also put on some fat, you can see from my double chin which is coming back a bit! Not worked my legs in 3 weeks due to reasons and just generaly ****ed off about that.

Did my first proper MMA wrestling last night, was sparing with a marine and jesus it was hard work, got home head hit the pillow and went straight to bed. I will start to diet soon - however getting the right diet is what I will be looking in to. I have been looking in to a Keto diet with carbs around work out and trying to get as much info before I make a post as I dont want to apear lazy, here are my latest pictures. My calfs im not including the picutre as you cant see much definition with them, I think its a combination of not touching them in 3 weeks and gaining some fat.

Over all I guess I am happy as im lifting heavier than when I started but to be honest I cant wait to get my diet sorted and start dieting down. However I am skint and cant afford to not eat what I brought, My current diet

8am - 2 whole meal toast, baked beans cheese

10:30am - muscle milk

1pm - lean mince and brown rice

3:30pm - muscle milk - 100g cashews

6pm - Protein shake - just to keep me going till dinner (if working out, tiny bit of dinner)

6:30pm - CNP Pro mass

7 work out

8pm - finish work out with my PWO shake, protein, wms etc

8:30pm - Chicken with brown Rice

11pm - Muscle milk then bed

Thats my current diet, think were I put the weight on is when I was ill I ate a lot of junk food for the whole week. Although the diet was not great but was not overly bad in my opinion any way my pics.

Also to be fair the main reason is - I have not touched cardio other than MMA and kick boxing. I have not been sleeping well at all, for some reason I just cant seem to sleep and cant wake up early enough to do my AM cardio.

Looking to start my morning cardio next week for a few weeks before jumping back in to my cardio hardcore again.

Weight no idea, I still have a load of room in my jeans which im happy about so not so so fat but compaired to what I was I feel so fat.

Double chin! - Obviously trying to tense and got cramp in my leg so forgive my wierd expresion










Slabs of meat - they coming along imo!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

At the end of the day you've probably gained a wee bit of muscle so try not to be too disheartened. But hey, you've come so far and can go further. I'm still a fat bloke and wish I had your motivation!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> At the end of the day you've probably gained a wee bit of muscle so try not to be too disheartened. But hey, you've come so far and can go further. I'm still a fat bloke and wish I had your motivation!


Thanks mate  Hit the gym prity hard tonight! Really in pain lol, got my last bit of MMA tomo then off Fri and Sat! Then legs again on Sunday! Cant wait have missed training my legs! Although the trainer in my gym is putting together a routine for me to do on a sat to do with MMA training so will see what he has got for me!

Feel a bit better about my self, apart from the getting red in the face quicker, sweating more and getting a bit out of breath - I dont really put this down to the weight gain, I put it more down to not touching cardio other than the MMA - off course the weight gain is going to play a part though. Will start this again From Sat I have decided.

I feel a bit better about my self to be honest, saw a friend down the gym tonight and he was like, wow mate you seem to have gained a far bit of mass, he said that my arms and sholders were looking a lot bigger and chest, he did say I have put a bit of fat on round my chin and waist which I have.

Then another friend came over tonight and he said I was still looking really good and I am no way near as close to being as big as I once was. Which to me is a real booster. But my cardio is going to be

Monday - 40 mins am cardio / 1 hour 30 mins PM MMA

Tues - 40 mins am cardio / 35 mins cross trainer

Wed - 40 mins am cardio / 50 mins cross trainer

Thurs - 40 mins am cardio / 2 hours 30 mins kick boxing / MMA

Fri - 40 mins am cardio

Sat - 40 mins am Cardio / 35 mins cross trainer PM

Sun - 40 mins am Cardio / 35 mins cross trainer PM

I recon even with what I am eating at the moment I should start to re burn my fat again. Will do this till the end of the month when I will get some Lipox6 I think they are and Eph25+.

So in a lot better mood tonight


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just to compaire, me on the left at the end of Feb, me on right latest one.

ignore the beard -.-


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeti - you're making great progress. Can you see why I said not to bulk though...?

You could make even better progress if you tighten your diet up a bit.

Can you get me the P / C / F macros for your diet:



> 8am - 2 whole meal toast, baked beans cheese
> 
> 10:30am - muscle milk
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2008)

the shoulders are coming through, keep at it boyo!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Dam you Yeti I had to read your entire log cause you making far too much progress to just skip to the end.

Honestly since Oct 2007 you have made tremendous gains. If you keep this up there is no reason why come this October you near 15stone or less going by your previous weights drops you have made.

From your recent bulking stint I would be careful about doing another so soon. If you pounding out good sets and the weights are increasing there is no reason why you wont be building some lean muscle while you loose the fat.

I'll be subscribing to this thread for sure.

Come on mate, keep going dont let anything take your motivation away.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yeti - you're making great progress. Can you see why I said not to bulk though...?
> 
> You could make even better progress if you tighten your diet up a bit.
> 
> Can you get me the P / C / F macros for your diet:


Thanks mate and to be honest yes I can!

Obviously this is a perfect diet had been missing the cashews for a few weeks so that would drop the drop 500 odd cals 17/30/42

Cal around 4200

Pro 316

Carb 333

Fat 130-168



Mrdaveyk said:


> the shoulders are coming through, keep at it boyo!


Thanks mate



TaintedSoul said:


> Dam you Yeti I had to read your entire log cause you making far too much progress to just skip to the end.
> 
> Honestly since Oct 2007 you have made tremendous gains. If you keep this up there is no reason why come this October you near 15stone or less going by your previous weights drops you have made.
> 
> ...


Wow mate I thank you so much for your kind words. Its support like this that really does help keep me motivated.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks mate and to be honest yes I can!
> 
> Obviously this is a perfect diet had been missing the cashews for a few weeks so that would drop the drop 500 odd cals 17/30/42
> 
> ...


Yeti - thats way too much.

You could drop down to 2500kcals (i.e. so you're not starving) and have better results.

As you are doing alot of training look at carb cycling and see how you get on.

More carbs on training days - but time them - so breakfast, pre and post workout (P+C meals) the rest would be P+F

Less carbs on non training days. By training I mean weights or MMA.

Refeed on a training day with the carbs spread across the day.

You can easily drop the protein down to 200g per day and save yourself some money.

As you're doing alot it would require some work, but I'm sure you can sort it dude :lift:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yeti - thats way too much.
> 
> You could drop down to 2500kcals (i.e. so you're not starving) and have better results.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot for that mate, appricated. Ok I will have a look at my diet over the next few days and get something put up for training and non training days 

Thanks for taking the time again TH&S all your help is appricated  (if I could ever spell the word!)


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks a lot for that mate, appricated. Ok I will have a look at my diet over the next few days and get something put up for training and non training days
> 
> Thanks for taking the time again TH&S all your help is appricated  (if I could ever spell the word!)


Yeti... TH&S is just looking for reps mate!


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sorry but a newbie question from me. If your trying to lose weight (as I am), why are your bulking? Is this some kind of periodizing calorie cycling technique to stop the body going into fasting mode, am I missing the point?

I commend your efforts YetiMan.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> I'm sorry but a newbie question from me. If your trying to lose weight (as I am), why are your bulking? Is this some kind of periodizing calorie cycling technique to stop the body going into fasting mode, am I missing the point?
> 
> I commend your efforts YetiMan.


The short answer is some pub lad told him to bulk...


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

TH&S said:


> The short answer is some pub lad told him to bulk...


Ok then. I'll not try that technique then.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lol Tainted I recon you are right 



TH&S said:


> The short answer is some pub lad told him to bulk...


Lol I dont go down the pub 

Cyber, I know it was a bit wierd - wanting to loose weight yet bulking. The main reason I started was I read a book body for life and it was saying about having a greater muscle mass makes looseing weight a lot easier. I was not really gaining any thing, muscle wise on my previous routine/diet - it was a ok diet but I was eating a lot under my daily calories so that could answer it. After reading in to it, I though 2 months of bulking would not be bad, I would put on a little muscle a little fat and jobs a good un.

Instead I have put on the muscle that is great but through one reason or another ( lack of cardio etc ) I have also put on a lot of fat. I am no where near as fat as I was. I am prob back to how I was in Jan - the first pics I put up in terms of fat, but I have gained muscle. I have some reading to do for my new diet which I hope to start in about a weeks time - two tops. It is something I had to do and from it I think I do have a better understanding of a lot of things. I think when I cut this time, it will be for a long time and with my new diet I will have and the training and routines I am doing it will be a lot better and my progress will be a lot better I think.

This is just my opinion. But you are totaly right such a wierd thing to do bulk when trying to loose weight. I just hope it does help me and has not put me back 6 months. Time will tell I guess!


----------



## cyberheater (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Yetiman. It seems the trick is to lose fat but still keep lean muscle tissue. I've been reading a few studies recently that supports the idea that doing high volume weight training while on a reduced calorie diet means maintains the muscle mass and loses the fat. Which is what i've been trying to do.

It looks like you have a fair bit of muscle on you mate. I'm sure you'll be well pleased with the results once you've stripped the fat off. Good luck mate.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

cyberheater said:


> Thanks for the reply Yetiman. It seems the trick is to lose fat but still keep lean muscle tissue. I've been reading a few studies recently that supports the idea that doing high volume weight training while on a reduced calorie diet means maintains the muscle mass and loses the fat. Which is what i've been trying to do.
> 
> It looks like you have a fair bit of muscle on you mate. I'm sure you'll be well pleased with the results once you've stripped the fat off. Good luck mate.


Thanks a lot mate for your comments and your feedback here. Thats an intesting idea. I will have a look in to it. So thank you


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Just to compaire, me on the left at the end of Feb, me on right latest one.
> 
> ignore the beard -.-


Someone's had fun with Photoshop!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Someone's had fun with Photoshop!


Yea me on the right is really me on the left just slightly edited with photo shop! Although the beard is real I tell thee! :beer:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

YetiMan said:


> Yea me on the right is really me on the left just slightly edited with photo shop! Although the beard is real I tell thee! :beer:


Noticeable improvements in the comparison big lad, was there any reason for adding the beard though?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Captain Hero said:


> Noticeable improvements in the comparison big lad, was there any reason for adding the beard though?


lol - its a real beard! :rolleye11

Didnt like the double chin on the first one! Proper made me look like I was squeezing a **** out -.-


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Just to compaire, me on the left at the end of Feb, me on right latest one.
> 
> ignore the beard -.-


u look like the white version of kimbo in the second pic lol

yes i have heard of alex reid, i see him at the wrestling sessions occasionally.anyways keep up the good work!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's a real beard and I'm Sandi Toksvig.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

hi mate, bit of a long therad so Ive just read page 1 and 11 but just wanted to say youve done amazingly well there! Total transformation. Im not really with you on tis bulking to lose bodyfat but worth a try I guess


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Sandi Toksvig! 

Thanks also Bulk



irwit said:


> hi mate, bit of a long therad so Ive just read page 1 and 11 but just wanted to say youve done amazingly well there! Total transformation. Im not really with you on tis bulking to lose bodyfat but worth a try I guess


I know, its a bit of a different approach I guess!

Ok, I started back with my AM cardio yesterday and I weight my self today as I am back to doing cardio at gym and am cardio.

After my bulking - it was good but my diet was a bit all over the place I am

142k - 22.7 stone. You know I am happy with this though because in ways I feel bloody great. I am still working out a diet, I have to wait till the end of the month to start it. But with all TH&S's advice I will be doing something along the lines of a keto but with carbs on training days, before and after training.

I know why I put on 4 stone in just under 2 months, no cardio. With bouts of being ill and what not no cardio has killed me (other than my MMA)

My girlfriend says I look great and I am no where near as fat as I once was, I just look ****ing huge - which is kinda nice.

The MMA is going really well getting really in to it, my stamina is the only thing which lets me down. I have been told my stand up is good in the way I have such a powerful punch but I need to work on my speed and stamina. My ground work is not bad either because of my power again just working on stamina. On Thursday I had 6 fights and won 5 so I was happy about that.

I want to start fighting next year, well thats my aim so long as I am fit but I want to be in the light heavy weight division. The only thing with that... 14 stone 6 is the heaviest you can be. I am a big lad with my 50 inch chest and 29 inch upper legs ( ok they are not the biggest in the world but im just a big lad ) just not sure if I can drop down that low to get in that weight division. I am going on a very strict cutting diet, it will be strict. I learnt a lot with both bulking and my dieting before with all the great advice people have given me.

Any one who has read this as a inspiration please dont let my weight gain put you off. Its something I had to do and now I am getting back on track. I think by the time my year update pictures are up, I will be rather lean and be around 15-16 stone!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> The MMA is going really well getting really in to it, my stamina is the only thing which lets me down. I have been told my stand up is good in the way I have such a powerful punch but I need to work on my speed and stamina. My ground work is not bad either because of my power again just working on stamina. On Thursday I had 6 fights and won 5 so I was happy about that.
> 
> I want to start fighting next year, well thats my aim so long as I am fit but I want to be in the light heavy weight division. The only thing with that... 14 stone 6 is the heaviest you can be. I am a big lad with my 50 inch chest and 29 inch upper legs ( ok they are not the biggest in the world but im just a big lad ) just not sure if I can drop down that low to get in that weight division. I am going on a very strict cutting diet, it will be strict. I learnt a lot with both bulking and my dieting before with all the great advice people have given me.
> 
> !


its nice to see u thinking about fighting mate,

i know you want to drop down to light heavy mate nut you better be careful you dont lose that power you got!

i beleive if your ground game and striking is up to scratch you will be surprised at how good you can be even be at HEAVYWEIGHT mate.

by the way you said you had 6 fights in one night, i hope you just meant sparring lol


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> My girlfriend says I look great and I am no where near as fat as I once was, I just look ****ing huge - which is kinda nice.


Someone's getting some! LOL Nice progress mate.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Someone's getting some! LOL Nice progress mate.


lol thanks bud :lift: Yea my girlfriend is likeing my more muscular soft look  (been with her on and off now over 3 years -.- )



tahir said:


> its nice to see u thinking about fighting mate,
> 
> i know you want to drop down to light heavy mate nut you better be careful you dont lose that power you got!
> 
> ...


Thanks Tahir, I love it tbh mate. You are right I have a lot of power and think I will loose a lot of it, but I need a decent weight to work towards if I dont get in to the light heavy, just not sure what it would be to keep my power while maintaining a good level of fitness.

Yea you are right I am trying to have my ground game and striking at the same sort of standard so I can go toe to toe with some one, if im getting smashed up just take them down and try and break something -.-

Yea mate only sparring! lol, we dont have to many big lads which is a shame but when I fight the real light people its just funny because they try and take me down and I just end up collapsing on them and choking them or half lifting them to a power bomb! (wwf ftw!) but yea I am enjoying it a lot mate 

Thanks for the advice about heavy weight / light heavy.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Yea mate only sparring! lol, we dont have to many big lads which is a shame but when I fight the real light people its just funny because they try and take me down and I just end up collapsing on them and choking them or half lifting them to a power bomb! (wwf ftw!) but yea I am enjoying it a lot mate
> 
> Thanks for the advice about heavy weight / light heavy.


its alright mate

one more bit of advice mate, i know its fun powerbombing light guys lol i do it to.

but if you wanna compete you MUST try and find guys to spar who are your weight or close to it. because when it comes to competing you will finally realise that you cant pwer bomb someone who around about your weight lol :gun:

i always find wrestling with the bigger guys alot more useful because i know if i can take them down i will surely powerbomb a little git lol

by the way if your in london you should come for a session down to london shootfighters in kilburn there probably the best mma gym in the uk.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

tahir said:


> its alright mate
> 
> one more bit of advice mate, i know its fun powerbombing light guys lol i do it to.
> 
> ...


Yea you are right! As fun as it is powerbombing some 13 stone guy I know I couldnt do it to some one in my weight class lol. Yea we have 4 people who are I would say lower end of heavy weight, one is a army guy hes very strong and another one who is so sweaty he sofocates me in his sweaty top and I have to tap! But if they are not there I gotta go with lighter people  Yea it must be good fighting some one heavier! So im helping out all the little guys! lol.

I dont live to far from London, about 40 mins by train to waterloo, once I start driving I may come up for a few sessions as well its hard to find big people down here :/

Top advice again mate thanks :lift::beer1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> You could drop down to 2500kcals (i.e. so you're not starving) and have better results.
> 
> As you are doing alot of training look at carb cycling and see how you get on.
> 
> ...


Ok my proposed changed (routine etc are below)

Monday - MMA (Wrestling,BJJ etc)

Tues - 40 mins am cardio / Gym - Pull Day followed by 50 mins cross trainer

Wed - 40 mins am cardio / Gym Push Day followed by 40 mins cross trainer

Thurs - 40 mins am cardio / Kick boxing for 1 hour 15 mins followed by MMA (wrestling, BJJ)

Fri - 40 mins am cardio

Sat - 40-60 mins am Cardio

Sun - 40-60 mins am Cardio / 40 mins cross trainer PM

Reason I do not do morning cardio on a Monday is I never sleep well on a Sunday.

Ok down to diet

Training day,

*Wake* - 10g of whey before AM cardio

*Breakfast* - chicken breast/steak/turkey breast what ever I fancy

*Mid morning* - 25g whey (or 50g) with water

*Lunch* - chicken breast/mince/steak/turkey breast something along them lines

*Mid afternoon* - Cottage cheese/Whey shake/handful - around 25g-50g of cashew nuts - or instead of the nuts just have a muscle milk with 18g fat, 12g carbs and what ever the protein is

*
Dinner* - What ever my mum cooks with out carbs, IE burger with no bun, etc.

Now 1 hour before training I will have, 1 glass of orange juice and a bannana.

30 mins before training I will have

100g WMS

50g protein

10g l-glut

10g taurine

10g bcaa

another bannana

Straight after training

50g WMS

50g protein

10g l-glut

10g taurine

10g bcaa

*Mid evening* - pot of reduced fat cottage cheese / Or a protein shake

*Before bed* - pot of reduce fat cottage cheese / or a protein shake

On a non training day, exactly the same apart from I will miss out the pre and post shake with the WMS and will have just a normal protein shake/chicken breast.

Not sure on the macro's or the calories but I belive it to be lower than 2500. Keeping the protein high so I should not loose muscle mass - hopefuly!

Will never be more than 2 and half hours between meals.

About re feeding - I am a bit unsure what carbs to look at consuming and which day to refeed.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

100g WMS might be too much

Leave the refeed for now, just see how you get on dude


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> 100g WMS might be too much
> 
> Leave the refeed for now, just see how you get on dude


Ok bud, thanks a lot, I will stick to 50g pre and 50g post then and see how I get on with that. Ok about the refeed for the time being. I personaly think it will go like before I will loose 3 stone within 2 months I recon bringing me down to a decent looking weight again, then if I am for 1 stone every 2 months while maintaining my muscle mass I will be happy.

Off course ideal situation! I will be getting my body fat things at the end of the month so I will be able to update with my bodyfat as to be honest that is of more inportance than my weight.

Thanks once again TH&S for the help


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Dont norm update this early... I had a great gym session tonight, instead of bent over rows I tried single arm row things max weight on dumbells 30k though :/ Recon I could of done 40k bells but still got a good "feel" from doing them...

Tried 70k on my deadlift, form was great was **** easy so I thought **** it lets try 90k... I did 2x10 sets at 90 I breezed it. Granted I am ****ed now as to be honest in the what 10 weeks I have been doing deadlifts I dont think I have once done them correctly until tonight. Back doesnt really hurt, it aches a bit where the muscles are but other than that great. Although after I couldnt really do my curls lol.

To be honest I think I could be a beast at dead lifts. I personaly recon I could of done double the weight but our thing only goes up to 110k I think.. Which I will try next week and I recon I will do :lift:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> To be honest I think I could be a beast at dead lifts. I personaly recon I could of done double the weight but our thing only goes up to 110k I think.. Which I will try next week and I recon I will do :lift:


Well quite - but don't push things too far too quickly. I did that 4 weeks ago and have paid the price with ligament damage in my pelvis. Remember - you have to learn to crawl before you can walk.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Well quite - but don't push things too far too quickly. I did that 4 weeks ago and have paid the price with ligament damage in my pelvis. Remember - you have to learn to crawl before you can walk.


Bloody hell mate you ok? Did you do that from deadlifts? Well I just seemed to get in the zone tonight and do it. Was great! I am going to up it week by week! The only thing I think would possibly let me down is my grip -.-


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep. On Good Friday I was having a cracking workout, was pulling 132.5 in deads for a 5x5 and overextended slightly... the next day I had a dull ache in my right buttock and my lower spine was clicking if I bent over. Went to the quack and she reckoned it's minor damage to a small joint in the pelvis (that was the pain) and some ligament damage (that was the clicking).

The pain's gone now but the clicking's still there sometimes. There's been no deadlifting for me, apart from some very light ones 2 weeks ago, and no squatting. It's really frustrating, as the only decent alternative in my gym is the seated leg press (no pressure on spine) but the stack only goes up to 178kg and I can press that for like 20 reps... All will repair itself in a few weeks.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Yep. On Good Friday I was having a cracking workout, was pulling 132.5 in deads for a 5x5 and overextended slightly... the next day I had a dull ache in my right buttock and my lower spine was clicking if I bent over. Went to the quack and she reckoned it's minor damage to a small joint in the pelvis (that was the pain) and some ligament damage (that was the clicking).
> 
> The pain's gone now but the clicking's still there sometimes. There's been no deadlifting for me, apart from some very light ones 2 weeks ago, and no squatting. It's really frustrating, as the only decent alternative in my gym is the seated leg press (no pressure on spine) but the stack only goes up to 178kg and I can press that for like 20 reps... All will repair itself in a few weeks.


Bloody hell mate, ok! I think ill make sure my form is perfect on 90k before I try and up it! lol.

I hope it repairs quicker rather than not as quick mate! I couldnt afford to do that, not with my fighting etc


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I still have full range of motion, the doc said I shouldn't do anything that would aggravate it. I'll live. It gives me more time for cardio!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Yeti!!

I'm subscribed!!!

All the best matey x x x


----------



## teezee22 (Feb 16, 2007)

were do you get these fat burners


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

teezee22 said:


> were do you get these fat burners


These are not a magical pill, if you are still having a rubish diet and not bothered to do cardio like your other posts say then to be honest I dont think these will help - if this is not the case forgive me.

Have a look for grenades on the forum, one member WeeG sells them (not sure about female ones)

The ECA I cant help you with that as they are illegal to sell.

Ok back on to my self, nothing really to update. Leg session was not great today, squats were poor. I think I will try box squats next week which TH&S said to try. Dead lifts were great in the week. My curls I guess are coming along they are not stunning.

Getting a terrible pain along what feels like my bone. If I am doing curls with palms facing up then its the inside of my arms not sure what it is -.-

Still getting cramps which is really effecting my fighting.

Had my first stand up spar the other night, I got proper smashed up by a guy half my weight was funny! He fights on cage rage contenders and well think I got a few leg hits in but before I knew it he had hit me about 12 times in the face -.- Got my own back with the ground work though 

Diet all sorted and ready to go, going back on it start of next month which I am excited about


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

YetiMan said:


> Getting a terrible pain along what feels like my bone. If I am doing curls with palms facing up then its the inside of my arms not sure what it is -.-
> 
> Still getting cramps which is really effecting my fighting.
> 
> Diet all sorted and ready to go, going back on it start of next month which I am excited about


I get that - seems to sort itself out if I use an ez-bar - I just can't get on with a straight bar! 

Just sorted my diet again - low carb for me - it'll take a few days to get used to it again but I learned a lot last time


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeti - dude,

I've just read your siggy.

What happened on the weight loss? You were down to 18st 7? Talk to me


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yeti - dude,
> 
> I've just read your siggy.
> 
> What happened on the weight loss? You were down to 18st 7? Talk to me


It was my bulking mate, I just gained like a mofo! Put on a bit of muscle and a lot of fat! Was ill on and off so did not touch cardio, think were I did not give my body a chance to rest ( I carried on training ) I never got over it!

Pay day this Friday so going to get stuff for my new diet. I was actually going to PM you about something but I can ask here!

I was thinking of doing a totaly keto diet for 2 weeks, then low carbs for 2 weeks around work out like we spoke about. And rotate like this. However I dont want my bulking to be a waste of 2 months.. Because if so it means in 2-3 months when im 18 stone 7 again that would mean 4-5 months wasted. But... Doing the above will I hold on to my muscle I have got?

If not, its not a big deal but I would like too!

Do you think the above would be a good idea? With Keto is it 20g or 40g of carbs a day I am aiming for max as I have seen both being mentioned when searching around? Veg allowed too? As I have made a dish!

2 breasts of chicken

2-3 tbl of whole nut oil

2 tbl spoon of chunky nut

1 tbl spoon chilli powder

1 onion

1 half peper

I can seriously eat the above like a mofo its nice! And I think is around 10 carbs!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> It was my bulking mate, I just gained like a mofo! Put on a bit of muscle and a lot of fat! Was ill on and off so did not touch cardio, think were I did not give my body a chance to rest ( I carried on training ) I never got over it!
> 
> Pay day this Friday so going to get stuff for my new diet. I was actually going to PM you about something but I can ask here!
> 
> ...


Dude,

I'm not going to fill you full of rubbish. I think you bulking was a waste of time from a bulking perspective.

It terms of lessons learned I think its been valuable, and I hope you won't try and bulk again.

Bulking is a waste of time for most people (**controversial statement**) as they will put on too much fat, and not enough muscle, and then loose too much fat when cutting.

Its most beneficial for assisted lifters.

The dish looks good, but needs more fats

Look into coconut milk. You can get some cheap from Tesco - 35p a tin and 80g of fat.

Try totally keto for two weeks, and then try carbs pre-workout only and see how you get on.

You'll get there dude.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Coconut milk is great - you can get it really cheap from Asian stores- Red or green Thai curry is my keto comfort food :biggrin:

As for veg - any leafy green veg is fine, onions, peppers, mushrooms, tomatoes, broccoli, asparagus should be OK, and so are olives (essential snack food) - check the label though -some have things added which ups the carb count.

http://lowcarbdiets.about.com/od/whattoeat/a/whatveg.htm


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Dude,
> 
> I'm not going to fill you full of rubbish. I think you bulking was a waste of time from a bulking perspective.


I recon you are possibly right here!



> It terms of lessons learned I think its been valuable, and I hope you won't try and bulk again.


Deffo not going to bulk until I am very low body fat % again. Learnt a lot doing it and well, know where I went wrong this time and what to change.

next time. It was something I needed to do, to get it out of my system. I am looking forward to the up and coming year to see the changes in me.



> Its most beneficial for assisted lifters.


 by this do you mean AAS users?



> The dish looks good, but needs more fats
> 
> Look into coconut milk. You can get some cheap from Tesco - 35p a tin and 80g of fat.


 Thats a lot of fat! lol but I bet it will make the dish nice!

Dish is tasty mate!



> Try totally keto for two weeks, and then try carbs pre-workout only and see how you get on.
> 
> You'll get there dude.


Yea I am going to go for that.

Thanks a lot for that link Beck, that will be very useful!

What sort of macros am I looking to hit each day?

Max Carbs?

Protein?

Max Fats?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You won't need 80g fat per meal Yeti.

200g Fat, 150g Protein each day.

Carbs should come from green veg.

As beklet says you can make a really nice keto curry. Chicken + Coconut Milk + Spices + Red/Green Curry paste + shedloads of green beans = magic.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> You won't need 80g fat per meal Yeti.
> 
> 200g Fat, 150g Protein each day.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot dude  I know my peanut butter I get has carbs and my protein shakes have about 2g of carbs per serving! Well Friday I will go shopping and get it all sorted 

Thanks again bud for all your help


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PB is ok, as are protein shakes


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Hey dude. How do you find it when your out and about with friends and they're munching on some treats. It drives me mad... found that fruit is a good way to deal with it. What do you use?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Liam said:


> Hey dude. How do you find it when your out and about with friends and they're munching on some treats. It drives me mad... found that fruit is a good way to deal with it. What do you use?


Hi mate, im not really sociable tbh. Work, Gym, Fighting , Comp games, GF thats about all I do. If I do go out I will try and eat something healthyish. Or think screw it the past month I have been brilliant 1 off wont hurt. Gotta live a little.

Prob dont help you much mate  Or if you not out long, have a protein shake the second before you go out and have one 3 hours later when you get in


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Had my first stand up spar the other night, I got proper smashed up by a guy half my weight was funny!


Fookin ell.. funny? Man... hats off to u mate... :beer1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bulk1 said:


> Fookin ell.. funny? Man... hats off to u mate... :beer1:


Well funny kinda. I was laughing when I was getting hit. Not because im 'ard or owt just I was ****ed of with my self getting smashed up that I was laughing at my self.

This week has been a good week, hit 110k for 3 reps on my bench press which is now my PB. But to be honest rest of work out was not great!

Fighting went well on Monday and Thursday. Thursday was good got elbowed pretty much full pelt on the nose by some kid who I recon is on the old Columbian marching powder as he cant sound still and is full pelt all the time! But point is that my nose didnt explode like I expected it too, so good times. Got my own back by strangling him half to death in our spar!

Bad news, I pulled what I can only describe as my pec. Right hand side one were it goes down in to middle of my chest so I did not hit the gym today. Might give fighting a miss tomo if its still giving me stick.

Sorting out a few things for my diet, update pics to come next Sunday. :lift:


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Well funny kinda. I was laughing when I was getting hit. Not because im 'ard or owt just I was ****ed of with my self getting smashed up that I was laughing at my self.
> 
> But point is that my nose didnt explode like I expected it too, so good times. Got my own back by strangling him half to death in our spar!
> 
> :lift:


reps for that! lol :boxing:

Good idea resting that pec! could be a few weeks rest for something like that... but as its you... give it 24hrs  u'll be good as new! :beer1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok picture time and stats time as today I started my diet again so I am cramming as much info as possible in this post!

*At the end of my bulk my stats are*

23 stone! I have been reading the scales wrong for the past few weeks -.- So I have not gained or lost so I guess thats kinda good!

My measurements are (all in inch's)

Chest - 52

Quads - 30.5

Calf - 19

Arms - 16.5

Hips - 45

Waist 48

This is after 2 months of bulking. I am not lying, it has not been clean bulking. It has been eating **** bulking.

Any way here are my pictures!

Told you Hero, the beard is growing!










Had to do the white thing as was showing a bit of brain, its a big square so to not give away I have small man bits! I mean :beer1:










Supprised I still have definition on these seeing how all the fat I have put on










Now this is one from the front with out poseing, just so I can see my loss each month










From the side










My back, not much definition, the camera does not capture what little I have










*Now the diet has started!*

The supplements I am taking each day now are

Lipo - 6x AM/PM

100mg Vit C - AM

1000mg Cod live oil - AM

Green tea throughout the day

I am doing a TKD. Today I have had

12pm - 10g whey in water, 40 mins walk cardio

12:50pm - 30g whey in 400ml of coconut milk

2:45pm - 30g whey, 20g peanut butter in water

2:45pm-4pm - Gym, I did legs and 45 mins cardio on cross trainer I had 30g whey in water in the middle

6pm - 30g whey in water

7pm - Beef, lots of beef!!!!! And veg

10pm - I am not sure I might have some cheese and scrambled egg

Before bed - Whey, 20g peanut butter with water.

Now I am not sure about the macros, I think with that I have hit roughly 140g fat, 125g of protein from shakes. Not sure to be honest, I know thats not good! But the problem is our tescos do not have the cheap coconut milk, its 91p a tin! But I will be upping the fat and protein from real foods next week.

AM cardio of 40 mins each day, Monday, Thursday PM I fight (kick boxing and MMA) and 40 mins of cardio after the gym on a Tue,Wed,Sun.

I will have 1 re feed day a week possibly a sunday! Roast potatoes.. YUM! But I will see how I go.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

GO YETI!!!!

x


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

wots with the big white square, u think alot of ureself dont ya:love:

well done mate great improvement, getting better by the day


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Some changes for you Yeti:

Its Dunns River Coconut milk which is the cheap stuff. Blue Dragon is the 90p stuff.

Get on google and have a hunt and buy in bulk if needs be.

Okay you don't need to have 400ml (80g of fat) in one sitting. Its too much. 150ml to 200ml is fine.

Other than pre-cardio in the AM, each meal should be P+F. Refeed meal can be what you like. Just try and control portion sizes (i.e. enjoy it, but dont go mad)

So 6pm - Whey + Water, should be Whey + Coconut milk - IF, and I mean IF you NEEDED a shake there.

No whey in water during your exercise either. Just water and creatine if you have it. If not don't worry.

Don't rely on Whey, try and use real food.

You can have as much green veg as you like. So have some chicken legs/thighs roasted with olive oil, and then loads of green beans, cabbage etc


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> wots with the big white square, u think alot of ureself dont ya:love:
> 
> well done mate great improvement, getting better by the day


lol, I did put



> Had to do the white thing as was showing a bit of brain, its a big square so to not give away I have small man bits! I mean


And my girlfriend is just laughing -.-



TH&S said:


> Some changes for you Yeti:
> 
> Its Dunns River Coconut milk which is the cheap stuff. Blue Dragon is the 90p stuff.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate, ok ill have a look for the Dunn stuff  And also thanks for that, 400ml was quiet a lot! Hard to do! lol.

The reason I had whey in my exercise was for after the weight session, but I will wait then till I have completely finished.

You are right today I have really relied on Whey, must admit I was a bit un pre paired! Tomo I will be having a lot of beef!

Yea, I have 10g of whey before my AM cardio. So im not eating my muscles for energy lol.

With the portien size, yea I just plan on having 4 maybe 5 roast potatoes, but that is about it!

Ok thats great, I was not sure about the veg thing in regards to how many carbs etc but thats re assuring.

Ok I will try for tommorow

8am - 10g whey water before morning cardio

9am - 30g whey 200ml coconut milk, 100ml water

12am - Beef with melted cheese on top

3pm - 30g whey, 20g peanut butter, 300ml water

6pm - My chicken Satay, Peanut oil, 40g peanut butter, 2 chicken breasts, chilli powder, runner beans

9pm - Beef

12pm - Before bed, 30g whey 200ml coconut milk, 100ml water

Its a bit better. I cant really think what else to have for breakfast to be honest. I will be getting some cottage cheese next week. So will be having that before bed instead.


----------



## Newbie2k8 (Dec 18, 2007)

Still going strong, well done! True insipration as always. Reps.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I must admit, I have a wierd feeling with out carbs. Its like I am hungry but I am not, if that makes sense lol.

Todays plan for food is

9:10am wake - 10g whey + water then 40 mins walk

10:30 - 4 rashers of bacon crispy with fat still on, 2 eggs, 30ml single cream, 200g cheese - Yum!

1pm - 200ml coconut milk, 100ml water 30g whey

3pm - 4 slices of beef

6pm - steak and veg

9pm - Possibly will cook up extra and have, 1 chicken breast, 20g peanut butter, 20ml wholenut oil, 1 tbl chilli powder, runner beans

12am - 200ml coconut milk, 100 ml water 30g whey.

In my opinion a bigger improvement from yesterday!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Yeti keep at it dude! It is a strange feeling on low carbsi used to just stand there staring at carbs in the cupboard:crazy:
> 
> After a couple of weeks the results will come fast but remember this is along term change of lifestyle not a sprint. I have to tell myself that all the time.
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your words and advice Colin. Yea, I went for a walk last night with my gf up the woods and on the way back I was like... I really fancy bread, she told me I hated bread but I really fancied it! lol. Thanks a lot for the advice about the drinks, I will be sure to try that mate  Just drinking lots of green tea at the moment


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hmmmm I'm going to have to stop reading this thread or I'm just going to get really jealous over your progress!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Hmmmm I'm going to have to stop reading this thread or I'm just going to get really jealous over your progress!


Aww!  I just cant wait for a few months time once I have dropped the excess fat I have put on while bulking. Can feel my muscles, but would be nice to see a bit of definition 

Thanks as always mate


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, I am a bit confused about the TKD.

I am doing rougly 30-40 g of carbs a day never over 40.

9 come from coconut milk (non training days 6)

13 come from whey (non training days 8.4)

12 come from peanut butter

with a few extra from maybe cheese and other bits I have. So I am hitting under 40.

So on non training days I am hitting 30g tops, on training days I am hitting 40g tops. Should I try and drop this down?

Reason I ask is searching in google, I have seen max of 10g carbs... No more than 30g carbs... No more than 50g of carbs... No more than 100g of carbs...

I just wondering if 30-40 is ok or should I reduce it?

Thanks


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Carbs should be minimal mate, if any at all TBH.

Are you having 40g pre & PWO?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

on the v-diet which is all shakes for a month shugart says 30g carbs max on non workout days and max 100g on workout days...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Carbs should be minimal mate, if any at all TBH.
> 
> Are you having 40g pre & PWO?


Thank you for your reply mate, I have 4.2g of carbs post work out.

9:30am - 7.2g carbs (200ml coconut milk, 30g whey)

12pm - 7-10g carbs (peanut butter in my chicken satay )

3pm - 7.2g of carbs (200ml coconut milk, 30g whey)

If training day additional 4.2g post workout

10pm(training day) 7.2g carbs (200ml coconut milk, 30g whey)

10pm(non training day) 4.2g of carbs

I will have a look around to change a few things, only problem which is the big amount of carbs is 4.2g per 30g of boditronics protein (unless its 100g and I have mis read it!) 1.5g of carbs per 100ml of cocnut milk and 12.5g of carbs per 100g of peanut butter and I am using roughly 100g with my chicken satay. I know I could cut down on the peanut butter no problem. I will prob sell the boditronics shakes as nice as they are and get some iscolated protein, then it comes to finding some better coconut milk (the one TH&S recommended)



Slamdog said:


> on the v-diet which is all shakes for a month shugart says 30g carbs max on non workout days and max 100g on workout days...


Thanks also mate, never heard of the v-diet! Will have to have a look at it. But going by that, at least I am hitting the 30g carbs on non training day and no where near hitting 100g!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

here you go yeti...

http://www.t-nation.com/tmagnum/readTopic.do?id=2125931

it is extreme... I did it once... it worked well but i screwed up on the transition back to food... it also costs a fortune if you buy the stuff in the uk, i had mine all shippied in direct from biotest...

myprotein do an equivalent though.. i'm set up to try i again at some point and see what happens.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Slamdog said:


> here you go yeti...
> 
> http://www.t-nation.com/tmagnum/readTopic.do?id=2125931
> 
> ...


Wow thanks so much slam. I will have a read as I am on lunch now  And depending how well I go I might do this next month.

Always a great help Slam, Thanks

edit---

May I ask how much did you loose mate?


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

..


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

no mate... it is an extreme liquid only diet... probably designed to flog loads of biotest products but it does work if you transition correctly.. after 3 weeks i wasnt actually interested in eating real food any more....


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well my first week has gone really well...

I weighed my self today and I am 21 stone 12 pounds. I started last week at 23 stone. That means in 1 week I have lost 16 pounds which is really good!

I missed one day of cardio at the gym but I am still happy with my results. I have not started morning cardio as of yet.

I am finding I have more energy now, but getting started is harder if that makes sense ? ( the motivation to actually go to the gym etc )

Fighting went really well as well.

I dead lifted 100k which now is my personal best and I think I could easily do more. I tried these golds gym wrist hooks, which I guess are like wraps but have hooks on them so your grip is better made life much easier!

I had one treat which was lunch yesterday and that was a donner kebab, did not eat the pitta. But very happy with my results in the first week.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great job...losing weight while gaining strength


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

bulkaholic said:


> Great results mate keep it up. The one piece of advice i would like to offer is the same advice given to me by PScarb and that is pick a diet and stick to it. Lots of people are trying to help (which is great and a true reflection of bodybuilding as a whole) but to keep switching up the diet to frequently will do no good at all. What you are doing obviously works so stick at it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Colin


Thanks as always Colin. Yep I tried a different diet last time which was very effective, due to the amount of cardio I was doing. I will be sticking to this diet for a while yet. I will tamper around with it with the re feed days etc, but I am not going to do them often 2-4 weeks possibly.

Thanks mate 



cellaratt said:


> Great job...losing weight while gaining strength


Cheers cellaratt mate. Its always nice when gaining strength. To be honest I have not dropped much strength. If any thing I am having better work outs. Just with low energy the motivation is harder.

Now I read something on the Atikins diet that the total amount of carbs in a product are carbs - fibre = amount of carbs. Does this apply to Keto? If so that would mean the 100g of peanut butter at 12.9g of carbs is actually 6.9g of carbs as it has 6g of fibre. If thats the case then I have been under 20-30 every day! If not I am still under 30-40 every day!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good work, Yeti.

My strength was still going up when I was on the same diet. It's weird isn't it - eating no carbs, but lifts going up? That's those glorious fats for you...

Keep going, dude.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Good work, Yeti.
> 
> My strength was still going up when I was on the same diet. It's weird isn't it - eating no carbs, but lifts going up? That's those glorious fats for you...
> 
> Keep going, dude.


Thanks chris. I know it is amazing how it is staying and going up. I am so supprised to be honest about it. Fats are so under rated! Thanks again chris.



bulkaholic said:


> Yeti,
> 
> Not entirley sure how the atkins or keto diet works regarding leptin levels and if a re-feed is neccesary. When dieting the bodies leptin levels drop which then triggers a response dropping your metabolism to account for lack of nutrition. The re-feed then spikes this system as such and revs the metabolism back up. by the time the body recognises you have dropped calories again you have done a couple of days fat burning. *(note this is not my knowledge but that of PScarb kindly given to me on my carb cycling diet)*
> 
> ...


Mmm thats very useful information Colin thank you. I will certaintly look in to that. I possibly will have a carb re feed day on a Sat with a subway! Yum! I will carry on going how I am for the moment though. Until the weight loss slows down a bit I am happy. But that information is appriciated and will proove very useful 

Thor.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well training is going well, my push day went really well and was lifting rather heavy.

My pull day went well also apart from I only did 2 sets of dead lifts, I have found with out the gloves I used with the hooks it to be a lot harder and my form was a bit off without them.

Doing the 1 hour cardio a night is killer to be honest, I am still cracking on.

I now remembered why I dont weight my self every night. Last night I was the same but I feel I have tightened up a lot in my legs and some in my hands and the scales did not reflect this, but chin up!

I am looking to do a re feed day on sat but not sure on how many carbs to have. I am thinking maybe a 6inch subway with some rolls for dinner not sure on the amount.

Got my fighting tonight which I am looking forward too but feel a bit low on energy at the moment.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

YetiMan said:


> Got my fighting tonight which I am looking forward too but feel a bit low on energy at the moment.


Get the majority of fats down you before you go, dude. Don't forget; fat takes a couple of hours to metabolise.

:thumbup1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Get the majority of fats down you before you go, dude. Don't forget; fat takes a couple of hours to metabolise.
> 
> :thumbup1:


Nice one mate, I will try that  Thank you 

---

Or should I say remember that (now you told me  )


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Quick update, had my refeed yesterday! Damn I miss carbs, Might of had a few to many flap jacks woops 

Didnt go to the gym today, got a cold coming on and just felt drained of energy so I think its for the best.

I did weigh my self on the scales(same ones that gave me a lower reading than the ones at my gym) and it reconed I had lost 5lbs so I am happy about that.

No real progress, just hope I am not ill next week!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Good stuff, flower.

I start back training tomorrow after about 3 weeks off. I've also got to do that bloody thing called 'cardio' as of tomorrow....


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

howd the fight go boyo?

did you 'break' him? 

or was it just training you had?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

chrisj22 said:


> Good stuff, flower.
> 
> I start back training tomorrow after about 3 weeks off. I've also got to do that bloody thing called 'cardio' as of tomorrow....


Thank you sugar 

How you feeling after 3 weeks off? Up for it? I found after my time off I went back in the gym more powerful than ever! Cardio? What is that madness you speak of!

Hope it goes well



Mrdaveyk said:


> howd the fight go boyo?
> 
> did you 'break' him?
> 
> or was it just training you had?


The guy I was training with was...

6 foot 3. 19 stone of pure muscle polish guy, he winded me smashed me about. I learnt a lot from him, he was a great help, got plenty of bruises and he was so powerful and fast! But I enjoyed it. I recon he must of been on the good old polish cell tech for a good few years :thumbup1:


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

YetiMan said:


> Thank you sugar
> 
> How you feeling after 3 weeks off? Up for it? I found after my time off I went back in the gym more powerful than ever! Cardio? What is that madness you speak of!
> 
> *Hope it goes well *


So do I.

I've not intentionally had 3 weeks off to recover, I've been up against a whole host of problems, but tomorrow I'm back, baby. 

I'm looking forward to it mate. A nice easy session tomorrow.

The fighting sounds good mate. I'd love to get back into martial arts, but the old $ stops me.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Good work Yeti good to see you are still doing well.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

No real update. I was really ill last week so I have had a whole week off training. I eat **** loads of bad food while ill in hope to give me energy which it did not.

Put on 4lbs which I am not to fussed about as its not a great deal of weight.

Back down the gym tonight for a light session with half as much cardio as normal.

Pics this weekend - gulps -.-


----------



## Optikal (May 27, 2008)

Yeti, I've just joined this forum today for the same reasons you outlined in your first post on this thread...

I've got to say man, you're a real inspiration and proof that dudes with weight problems aren't just self pitying layabouts.

Thank you so much for sharing your journey... this thread is top of my bookmarks and will be a nice reminder whenever i feel down about my own battle to fitness.

Much kudos mate


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Optikal said:


> Yeti, I've just joined this forum today for the same reasons you outlined in your first post on this thread...
> 
> I've got to say man, you're a real inspiration and proof that dudes with weight problems aren't just self pitying layabouts.
> 
> ...


Wow thank you very much for your kind words mate. Honestly hearing things like this help me to keep going. Once again thank you


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Ah so you lost 16 lbs in the first week of my holiday... now I know where this gut has come from!  I also have been out of the gym for about 3½ weeks and was back today for the first time... god I felt soooooo daaaaaaamn unfit. But hey, again you've given me a proper kick up the ass!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well after my first month I weight 21 stone 5 pounds meaning I lost... 23 lbs in my first month. I had lost more however I have been ill for 2 weeks now and have been eating like a fat pig. So I put a bit on. Missing fighting tomo but back to the gym on tuesday after 2 weeks off. I cant wait.

I will be doing my pictures next Sunday. Sorry about the delay!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

No more bulking Yeti.... Promise me...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> No more bulking Yeti.... Promise me...


Promise mate! Not until I am at at least 10% bf! After my bulk I must admit I felt really fat! I will go back on TKD when the weight loss slows down but I am going back to my original diet which was cutting out carbs after a certain time. But feeling better loosing weight again!

Good to see you TH&S


----------



## ghd314 (May 27, 2008)

You had some great weight loss when you started Yeti, i'm sure if you're determined enough you can do it all again, and if you can do it then I can too.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

What's the stats for June Yeti?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> What's the stats for June Yeti?


Hey mate, down to 20 stone 5 pounds by the end of june which I was happy with as I started at 23. I had lost more but I was ill for 2 weeks and eat take away galore. This week I have really knuckled down and lost a good amount of weight again. Pictures will be up this Sunday, I know its a week late but its all good! Aiming to be under 20 stone by the end of June.

Thanks also ghd mate, its dropping off to be honest!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Well done Yeti!!!

xx


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Well done Yeti!!!
> 
> xx


Thank you Kate 

I am loving being back in the gym to be honest. I have missed it and although the first two days were a struggle to get down the gym due to motivation, I am not motivated again. I am going to try fighting tonight after 2 weeks off and see how I fare!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well this week I have been back in the gym. It was great had 2 good sessions I think!

Last night I had my kick boxing/MMA and wow was it the best class I have had ever in terms of my own performance.

The normal trainer was not there and another cage fighter guy took the kick boxing class. Was great just basic combo's was good to get back to basics after being out for a few weeks. Then we had the stand up spa's.

I had 5 in total. After last time being totaly defensive I tried being a bit more agreesive. This worked wonders. And also now dropping 2 stone I was much lighter on my feet but still had the power. 3 of the fights were no challange. The last 2 were the good ones.

1 was ok he had a long reach but he was still a small guy around 14 stone I would say.

The last fight I had was against the polish guy, the 19 stone 6 foot 3/4 monster (he had been taking a lot of polish cell tech  ) It was a great fight, the guy has such imence power, I must admit I was only really jabbing against him, throw a few hooks which hit. But jesus the guy is powerful. The last 30 seconds show me I had a prity good chin. After stepping in to his hook while hooking him I jumped back, did not get my gaurd up quick enough and eat 3 clean shots, a hook, upper cut and a hook. I was ok but closed him down so he could not carry on and we both got an underhook on each other and were smashing the **** out of each others ribs and sides until the last 10 seconds. Then it was kinda of jab doge and a few hooks each. Great fight a lot of people stopped their fighting to watch us as we are the two biggest there.

After the fight the polish guy said I had very powerful punch's!

Then the grapling class started, this was taken buy two people one guy who has been grappling for years. The only guy I have never beaten in the place was one of the instructers.... Come to think of it since I have been going no one has beat him.

Any way we got to the spar part of the evening for this, the instructer and my self were fighting must of lasted about 4 mins and I managed to Get to side controll. From here I managed to get my knee on his stomach and slip in to full mount, I tried to get a wrist lock on but the guy was too powerful. So I started to let go and Armbar was screaming me in the face. I slid around got the arm bar on and he tapped. Afterwards he was sat there and he couldnt belive I made him tap, he said he never saw that move coming and never would have expected me to try and put it on.

He wanted a quick spa again but this ended in a draw.

Had another fight I won and had to fight that guy who had done jujitsu for 8 years, 5 mins later after my attempted vertical arm bar and his ankle lock we were both so out of breath that we ended up leaning on each other until time was called...

The instructor I tapped out after the lesson has finished wanted 1 last go. Every one was watching, I could hear people in the back ground shouting go on thor and others go on steve. Comments like I have never seen such a big guy move so fast and also I have never seen such a big guy with as good a fitness as Thor. Any way 7 mins later he managed to get a sleep on me, I messed a move up and he managed to make me tap. I could have held on a bit longer but I didnt soo...

Afterwards people were supprised when they found out I have only been doing it for a few months, they thought I had been doing it years.

Really good night last night and a great week training so far. Have dropped **** loads of weight but need to get some decent scales which actually work!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Being ill is no excuse for eating take aways galore mate! Looks like your doing well, keep it up. Still using the fat burning tabs (grenades?). I keep meaning to get some but can't afford any atm :-(.

Would you recommend your MMA to people wanting to learn some self defence, do abit of cardio and have some fun? I was thinking boxing but doesn't really matter...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Liam said:


> Being ill is no excuse for eating take aways galore mate! Looks like your doing well, keep it up. Still using the fat burning tabs (grenades?). I keep meaning to get some but can't afford any atm :-(.
> 
> Would you recommend your MMA to people wanting to learn some self defence, do abit of cardio and have some fun? I was thinking boxing but doesn't really matter...


You are right about it being no excuse, but I fancied them so had them! Got that out my system, now im back to it hardcore! I will have pics up this Sun  Even though I am still 2 stone heavier than my lowest point in my diet I think I look better now than I did then and I am stronger.

At the moment mate I am not taking any thing to aid in fat loose, I was taking lipo 6x for around 2 weeks and thought highly off them but while I have such a high bf% I dont want to use them until I get a lower bf%.

Personaly I would recomend MMA. I do kick boxing and MMA, granted mines for want of cage fighting but for self defence I recon it would be good. Its also a great work out mate. Punching is all well and good unless your fighting a great striker then you need to close them down. A lot of what I have learnt I would incorperate in a fight in the street to be honest. Highly recomended.


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

nice1 yeti, good to see you training hard again

a bit of time off can do wonders in mma, sometimes ur body just needs to rest.

i have been down london shoot 4 x a week for 3 weeks now, and my body is fcuking killing me lol not to mention having to do weights 2 x a week lol


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

tahir said:


> nice1 yeti, good to see you training hard again
> 
> a bit of time off can do wonders in mma, sometimes ur body just needs to rest.
> 
> i have been down london shoot 4 x a week for 3 weeks now, and my body is fcuking killing me lol not to mention having to do weights 2 x a week lol


Thanks mate. You are right the time off has done me wonders. I still am not 100% im still coughing up loads of nuclear waste.

Bloody hell mate you been busy! Hows your MMA training coming along? I dont think I could handle 4 nights a week as I do 3 days down gym!


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks mate. You are right the time off has done me wonders. I still am not 100% im still coughing up loads of nuclear waste.
> 
> Bloody hell mate you been busy! Hows your MMA training coming along? I dont think I could handle 4 nights a week as I do 3 days down gym!


training is going very good,

ive just been doing boxing, and just started thai boxing!

my stamina better, i go on for longer in all the sessions and im loosing weight! so my traning is going great

however, i can tell that im not maintaning the small amount of muscle that i already have lol

mma is very hard and i dont see myself being big and fighting at the same time!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

tahir said:


> training is going very good,
> 
> ive just been doing boxing, and just started thai boxing!
> 
> ...


Cool mate, how do you find Thai? I wanted to do Thai as there is some where relitivly near me to do it.

Stamina is the key in my opinion in a lot of fights. Sounds like your training is going really well mate.

I agree with you, I train Sunday/Tue/Wed down gym. MMA on a Monday and a Thursday, my arms and that kill at MMA and to be honest I am just trying to maintain my mass. I think its very hard to gain mass and fight in MMA. Granted I did it during my bulk, but I sacrificed speed, stamina and a lot to gain it.

I still wanna come up Shoot fighters when I can drive and train with you bud


----------



## smithy26 (Sep 8, 2006)

looks like everything is going well mate, wots your ideal weight u want to end up at?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

smithy26 said:


> looks like everything is going well mate, wots your ideal weight u wont to end up at?


Yea thanks mate, it is. I was worried with haveing 3 weeks off total in the past 2 months but I think it has done me wonders.

You know this is something that I keep chopping and changing. I want to fight in heavy weight ( want is a strong word I would never be able to drop below heavy I think me as a person is just to big and heavy to be that light ) So my idea fighting weight I would like to be 16-17 stone. Not sure how I would look any lighter than 16 to be honest


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Cool mate, how do you find Thai? I wanted to do Thai as there is some where relitivly near me to do it.
> 
> Stamina is the key in my opinion in a lot of fights. Sounds like your training is going really well mate.


thai is excellent!

its amazing how much power there is in leg kicks!

i would definatly reccomend it, if a big guy like you were to kick someone full pelt on the quads u would fcuk him up lol

i also liked ther fact that there is alot of importance given to streching so you can kick as high as possible and obviously it is very important in mma.

i found it very awkward at first though as i am used to punching so having to punch and kick toghether whilst also defending myself was a bit tricky.

but i am looking to do 2 boxing and 2 thai sessions a week hopefully so i get used to it. :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

tahir said:


> thai is excellent!
> 
> its amazing how much power there is in leg kicks!
> 
> ...


The Thai kicks look hardcore, the kick boxing kicks are nice but just not amazing in my opinion. lol thanks I might have to try and I get an amazing amount of power from my kicks being able to go high and get a head kick would be wicked!

That is one thing I really want to work on is better formed kicks as they are devistating. Yea I must admit having to use legs feels wierd as in the spa's I only used my legs to keep them back like jump in attack jump out kick, let them throw counter, jump back kick sorta thing.

I seriously going to consider start trying thai boxing.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok, weighed my self this morning when I got up...

I am now 20 stone 7 pounds, so thats 12 pounds in my first week of dieting again (damn being ill) back to the gym this week which has gone really well and also the fighting went really well as I explained in an earlier post. Here are my monthly pics, 2 stone 7 pounds lighter than my end of bulk weight.





































Still a long way to go but for my first month dieting I am extreamly happy with the results.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice shape to your calves.... and nice one on the weight loss, wish I had your motivation and stamina! :beer: :rockon:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well my grapling class was a wierd one last night. The normal trainer was not there and we had a guy I have never trained with before. I swear we did cardio and stuff for 30 mins. By the time it was over I was knackered and my performance was crap for the rest of the night. Although I did draw against one of the big army guys who have been doing it for a while which I was happy about but the cardio really took it out of me.

Looking forward to tonight sessions at the gym

Bench Press

Close Grip Bench

Sholder Press

1 hour cross trainer.


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Being ill is no excuse for eating take aways, you've done excellent losing the weight you have, dont let it all slip now. i'd aim to lose 3 more stone then think about fighting

just up your cardio more and keep eating clean and you'll reach your goals.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Chauffeur said:


> Being ill is no excuse for eating take aways, you've done excellent losing the weight you have, dont let it all slip now. i'd aim to lose 3 more stone then think about fighting
> 
> just up your cardio more and keep eating clean and you'll reach your goals.


You are right, but **** me where they nice. In hindsight, I would not have done it as right now I would be under 20 stone. But I am still very happy with 20 stone 7 pounds as was 23 at the end of my bulk. You live and learn though and its out of my system.

Thanks for the comments mate, you are right I want to look to fight at around 16 stone 5. Although I saw a fighter the other day who was 17 stone 5 and I though he looked really good. Will see how heavy I am when I get down to about 15% bf.

My diet is ok at the moment, its maintanable and I will continue on it until such a point that I do not loose weight. Cardio I hit like a mad man, although I do not do morning cardio.

weights 3 times a week with 1 hour after each. then Fighting for 1 and half hours and 2 and half hours. I could up the cardio but I am taking it easy until it slows down.

Thanks for the comments though mate


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

You'll get to your goals a bit quicker if you do morning cardio also. chin up jog on !


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

The Chauffeur said:


> You'll get to your goals a bit quicker if you do morning cardio also. chin up jog on !


Yea, I do miss doing my morning cardio, I used to love waking up and doing it. Its something I will re introduce soon. Will be going back to doing 40 mins on the bike. Will start doing it once I hit 20 stone I think, then will up my cardio queit a bit.

Thanks again mate.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

bah why does everyone have better calves than me

nice one yeti, power forward mate


----------



## Optikal (May 27, 2008)

Well done on the most recent drop Yeti!

Them Calves are BEASTS


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks all 

Well I have lost 1lb this week. Which I am happy with as this weeks diet has not been up to scratch. My plan is to drop to 20stone before the month is out.

Had the best leg work out today, really good session. Maxed out smith for my squats which is only 110k but it was rather easy.

1 hour 5 mins tread mil cardio, wow how much better is the treadmill than cross trainer. Will be doing that from now on.

Over the next few months I am looking to start training at home. I am going to get a power rack with about 245k of weight so that should do me for a while.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Isn't a great leg workout just the best feeling? I had a cracking one this week, couldn't walk properly for 3 days!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Isn't a great leg workout just the best feeling? I had a cracking one this week, couldn't walk properly for 3 days!


Yea, this is the only part I am not looking forward to! With fighting tomorrow!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Hope you're not as bad as I was - my legs would just give out under me a bit, because I couldn't straighten them without loads of pain! Ah well live and learn.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

My legs are not too bad! My rear delts and chest hurt, Monday we did the thing where some one holds you legs while your in a press up position and you have to push your self of the floor and jump foward... Then did chest last night, with sholders and tri's! I had to drop the weight I was still ****ed from Monday night.

Really got back in to the mode now and hitting every thing 100%.

I can not wait to get my power rack so I can have more rest days. Currently training Sunday - Thursday, 2 days being MMA but when I get the power rack I will train

Sun/Mon/Thursday and do my weights before MMA that would give me 2 sets of 2 days to recover which I think will be spot on. Had a sneaky weigh in yesterday, going strong to hit under 20stone this month. Things are starting to tighten up again, my legs are feeling tighter and looseing some fat, my moobs too and my sholders.

So it is going really really well again


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks mate 

Well didnt hit the gym today but walked to the gym on friday (3 miles) and then did a hour on the treamil. Not going to gym today as going to watch fx3(cage fighting) in reading and had a choice either that or gym so I chose that!

Weight my self today, 20 stone 1!!!! So I am well on the way to hitting under 20 stone by the time the month is out.


----------



## newbieguy (Jun 23, 2008)

Excellent thread, very helpful to a fellow bloater.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Well done on all your achievements - keep up the good work.
> 
> I used to do Full contact karate in the uk, then moved on to Muay Thai kickboxing, and onto dirty street fighting techniques with Master Toddy from Thailand. (Look him up on the internet - he now runs a top training muay thai camp in LAS Vegas!!!) Not only a shrewd businessman but the best teacher I ever had and a wonderful guy.
> 
> ...


Hey greek, thanks for your kind comments. Wow thats cool, not to keen on karate my self, I like muay thai though! Something I will be starting soon. I will have a look for the guy you mentioned at work tomorrow.

I must admit, my punching power has increased since doing weights however I would say more power has come from techniuqe than any thing. Although I have always been a powerful person.



newbieguy said:


> Excellent thread, very helpful to a fellow bloater.


Thanks mate, glad you found it helpful :thumbup1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bit of a set back for me. I have done in my shoulder. I did it last Monday and it started playing up this weekend. Last night in MMA I got tapped out with a hard arm movement and its made it worse. Tried doing bench press/close grip/shoulder press tonight and it really hurt. So I am going to do cardio this week only. Might give fighting a miss as well, not 100% sure yet but I am going to give it rest.

Such a shame as I was progressing nicely :/


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Awwwww honey, thats not so good!!! Get better soon, bet you'll be raring to go by the time you get back in the gym pushing plates around!

Much love

K x


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2008)

aye just keep hitting the cardio mate, keep the ticker going

id give mma a miss aswell, this could be me being a fanny but a quick jab from the shoulder could easily twist something


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Awwwww honey, thats not so good!!! Get better soon, bet you'll be raring to go by the time you get back in the gym pushing plates around!
> 
> Much love
> 
> K x


Thank you! I have hit the gym (weights) yesterday and today and it appears to be ok, but just took it easy! You are right though, raring to go next week!

Hope you are well 

x



Mrdaveyk said:


> aye just keep hitting the cardio mate, keep the ticker going
> 
> id give mma a miss aswell, this could be me being a fanny but a quick jab from the shoulder could easily twist something


Cheers mate, have been hitting the cardio hard. I did give MMA a miss last week and did 2 extra cardio sessions instead!

Ok so since last sunday I have lost 7lbs!!!!!

That means I am now 19 stone 8 pounds from 20 stone 1 pound, that is with a week left until my pics and I wanted to be under 20 stone... So I have well and truely done that and exceeded. Really happy about that and that means my aim for under 19 by the end of july pics is well within reach


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Thank you! I have hit the gym (weights) yesterday and today and it appears to be ok, but just took it easy! You are right though, raring to go next week!
> 
> Hope you are well
> 
> ...


Well done!!!!!!!!!!

xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

colin is right, your short term goals are a great idea

keeps you on ya toes and means you got a new target every month or so


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Well done!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> xx


Thank you very much  ))



bulkaholic said:


> That is cracking progress mate, I haven't stopped by your journal for a while and it looks like you have been busy!
> 
> You are getting great results keep up the hard work and keep setting thise short term goals.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Colin, you have helped me along the way with your advice and your jounral! Been working hard mate!



Mrdaveyk said:


> colin is right, your short term goals are a great idea
> 
> keeps you on ya toes and means you got a new target every month or so


Yea I like having the short term goals, I find it really helps. I want to loose a stone a month. If I work extra hard like this month I am already half way to my next goal! The goals set are achiveable with hard work and I dont know I find it helps a lot 

Thank you guys and gal!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Well mate, I know what it's like to have a dodgy shoulder - we've had this conversation! But hey, you still lost 7lbs (bitch) so worry not!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Well mate, I know what it's like to have a dodgy shoulder - we've had this conversation! But hey, you still lost 7lbs (bitch) so worry not!


Yea, I know! I noticed the weight loss a lot in fighting tonight. Found it a lot easier to move on the ground and even though I was lighter I seemed to be heavier on people which was good :thumbup1:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well my friend gave me some noxplode stuff the other night, red tub stimulant thing... Bloody hell does the stuff taste nice. Im adicted to the taste. Had a glass just because it tasted so nice! Any way, I used it before fighting last night and must admit I had a great session... 11:30 came I felt knackered, I thought bed time for me... I was still awake at gone 2am. Now I am not sure if it was the drink but I was thinking a lot but this is quite a common problem with me.

Will try it again before my work out tonight and see how good it is. My friend gave it to me like I said but I think he said he paid £40 for it and for such a small tub I think its expencive!


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

I use N.O. Xplode too though I think I'm getting used to it. It can last ages - it all depends on how many scoops you use. But don't use it too late!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> I use N.O. Xplode too though I think I'm getting used to it. It can last ages - it all depends on how many scoops you use. But don't use it too late!


Think that was the problem I used 2 and a half scoops at about 7:30pm!

I like the stuff, I seriously like it, tastes so bloody nice, had a good work out tonight on it as well :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

What flavour? I like fruit punch and orange. Though I've cut back to 2 scoops and none on days when I don't train.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> What flavour? I like fruit punch and orange. Though I've cut back to 2 scoops and none on days when I don't train.


Didnt realize they have different flavours! Mine tastes kind of like rasberry, can not find it at the moment as my room is a bit of a mess! Will let you know when I find it though :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Blue raspberry.

*Barf*

Had that one too much...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Blue raspberry.
> 
> *Barf*
> 
> Had that one too much...


Its fruit punch! Lovely stuff it is :thumb: but think I will get sick of it sooner rather than later :cool2:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok this week I lost 1lb! I am now 19 stone 7 lbs(was 19 stone 8lb(. I am happy with this seeing how I lost half a stone last week and did not "cheat" as such this normaly happens!

So I had a mix cheat weekend my 2 main cheaters were Pizza last night and mcdonalds for lunch today

Here are my pictures which I must admit I am happy with, when looking back to some of my pictures I have come a long way. Could not really pose the legs to well as my leg is injured due to MMA! Also I shaved my legs but as you can see.. Towards the top there is some fluff still, bloody things ran out of charge!


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Great progress bro...Time to work on the tan...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mate, there's some impressive meat on those legs.

Yes, I'm a leg man


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> Great progress bro...Time to work on the tan...


Thanks bro, you are defo right about the tan. I am one of those guys that go red not brown when exposed to sunlight! Was thinking of possibly doing that melantone(sp) but would have to research in to it a bit more, but you are right!



dmcc said:


> Mate, there's some impressive meat on those legs.
> 
> Yes, I'm a leg man


Why Darren


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm fairly light skinned myself...After my divorce I started going to the tanning salon and once I reach my desired shade of tan it was easy to maintane.Wouldn't try to keep year round but a month or so before summer is nice...Not sure how I feel about the melantone thing...Did basic searching on it and I don't think it's for me but let me know how it works out for ya ...I'm a little curiouse now...Cheers


----------



## Scotchlad (Oct 26, 2010)

everyone who has problems with there weight should be like you. Your making things happen instead of sitting there complaining. Great mate


----------



## «Fatman« (Jul 7, 2008)

Very good progress mate.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Great Progress Yeti!!!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> I'm fairly light skinned myself...After my divorce I started going to the tanning salon and once I reach my desired shade of tan it was easy to maintane.Wouldn't try to keep year round but a month or so before summer is nice...Not sure how I feel about the melantone thing...Did basic searching on it and I don't think it's for me but let me know how it works out for ya ...I'm a little curiouse now...Cheers


Cheers for that bro :thumb: Might take you up on the advice once my skin gets better ( got bad escma atm ) and get my pics done with a tan! How often did you go and for how long? Yea I did a bit of research about the melantone I am still not 100% about it but if I do try it I will let you know bro :thumb:



onebob said:


> everyone who has problems with there weight should be like you. Your making things happen instead of sitting there complaining. Great mate


Thanks a lot mate, I must agree 100% with you on this, I see it around my office people moaning about their weight but doing nothing about it. Its hard to take the step I guess as you do get people saying "you wont do it", "I give it a week" but **** what they think, you will show them in the end 



«Fatman« said:


> Very good progress mate.


Thanks bud



BabyYoYo said:


> Great Progress Yeti!!!!


Thanks Kate  xxx

Thanks every one for your on going support, if any one reads this that wants to loose weight, honestly take some pictures it is the best thing to do. Its such a great feeling looking back and compairing pictures! I still have a long way to go but week on week I am feeling better :thumb:


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> How often did you go and for how long?


It really depends on what the salon has for beds...When I was going it was I think like 20 min every couple of days until I got dark enough than maybe twice a week...Easy thing would be to call the salon and ask what they recommend...You will get a slight burn at first but should go away quickly...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

cellaratt said:


> It really depends on what the salon has for beds...When I was going it was I think like 20 min every couple of days until I got dark enough than maybe twice a week...Easy thing would be to call the salon and ask what they recommend...You will get a slight burn at first but should go away quickly...


Already repped you so cant rep you again!

Thanks bud


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

for beginners they recommend 6 minutes a time

i brown quick so 3 weeks of 12 minutes a week and i was done

just remember if you aint gonna to be starky naked under the bed rearrange the boxers or whatever to a position that wont look stupid in terms of tan lines

from a distance it now looks like im wearing white French knickers from behind










took that just for yeti mate! its me honestly!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mrdaveyk said:


> for beginners they recommend 6 minutes a time
> 
> i brown quick so 3 weeks of 12 minutes a week and i was done
> 
> ...


PMSL, thanks mate! Looks like you been working out your **** a lot recently :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Doesn't tanning help eczema?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

i wouldnt be surprised, uv rays help cure alot of skin disorders than are commonly over looked


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Doesn't tanning help eczema?


Thought this was good question so after a little research it appears the juries still out on that one...I think it would be worth a go if you can't get concrete evidense it's bad...if it is you will find out soon enough and then pass on the word...and if it helps , just think of all your fellow suffers that will love you for it when you pass it on...In short I'de try it...


----------



## weedavey (May 29, 2007)

Yeti, congrats on the progress made so far, really chuffed for you. Those legs are coming along nicely.

Inspiring stuff, keep it up.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you all for the comments! I will be looking to start going on a Sunbed at the end of the month and see how that goes with my skin. Hopefuly will have a bit of tan by the time the next pics come! If not the month after!

I am so bloody sore today, when I walk my calves feel like they are going to fall of, my chest when I move hurts and I have fighting tonight!

Really good week, started capping EAA/BCAA/L-Glut as well as I cant stand the taste of them, although taking 10g of each means 36 pills!


----------



## simeon69 (Nov 15, 2007)

been away for a while and amazing progress mate from page one till now... very impressive mate....

sim


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

looking really good mate, keep it up!!!

legs looking darn strong!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks all! Been a bit ill over the past few days 

Well a bit of a wierd one... Friday I was 19 stone 4... Brilliant. Had a KFC as my treat, gf did as well on Sat we were both 4lbs heavier! So I am back to 19 stone 8 now lol. Had a good leg work out on Sunday, brilliant MMA session on Monday and due to being ill did not go to the gym Tuesday/Wednesday. Back to MMA tonight and going to the Gym Sat to make up for lost time!


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Keep it up Yeti you slag


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well done mate:beer: glad to see that you are still doing well, keep it up. :thumbup1:


----------



## adesign (Jun 10, 2008)

Spot on mate. Taking control of your life instead of pipe dreaming it away! Rep'd


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey yeti, hows the mma going? what club you at? are you training all in one or split ? im at gracie barra at the moment for bjj and mma and uni kickboxing. really enjoying it, hopeing to get a few comps in around xmass. great progress on the fat loss mate, im sure the mma wil be helping aid that.

keep up te good work


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you every one for your continued words of encouragement :thumb:

Well last week I was not down the gym but did my MMA and this week I am ill so I am doing nothing. I have not done my weigh in either as its gone to pot but this Sunday I will :thumb:



warren_1987 said:


> hey yeti, hows the mma going? what club you at? are you training all in one or split ? im at gracie barra at the moment for bjj and mma and uni kickboxing. really enjoying it, hopeing to get a few comps in around xmass. great progress on the fat loss mate, im sure the mma wil be helping aid that.
> 
> keep up te good work


Hey mate, the MMA is going really well. I train at the Frimley Budokan under a guy called Alex Reid (if you have not heard of him here is a youtube video of him





 ) I train Monday MMA with him which is a mixture of all sorta from BJJ to Wrestling and Thursday Kickboxing and MMA again with him. I will be taking private lessons from Alex's trainer soon who is very good and also be doing Muai Thai (sp?) Soon!

Gracie Barra, nice mate are you enjoying it? I know you were a kick boxer but what made you change to wanting to do MMA? Really good fun isnt it? Nothing like testing your self against some one else. I wish you luck for comps by xmas I am wanting to start fighting in the cage next year some time (June hopefuly) but I really need to work on my stand up. I have a devistating right and a good ground game but I would like to get my stand up better!

MMA does help a lot I recon, I am always soaking after MMA and knackered more so than a hour on the tread mill :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i have fought kb for ages and boxed for county so i wanted to test mysel at a higher level. yeah the mma is my fav form of exersice, sure lifting get the pump on and blood rushing but there is something extra and something pushing you more when you know if you slow doen or get sloppy then your going to be tapping. we do alot of gi bjj and then do no gi bjj in mma training. i have the stand up down but my ground game aint great , but i ave only been going to bjj for a short while although im starting to evade and escape alot better now but need to work on my subs. i have a slight advantage with the kickboxing and boxing as the stand up is meant to be harder to learn. anyway keep it up though and if i were you i would try to get some individal sports fights in first , ie a bjj comp or 2 and a few kickboxing comps in too, as alot of fighters who go straight to mma without ever having fought at anything before get a shock. its a lonley place in there and when a load of fans are screaming for blood you see alot of experienced guys loose bottle so have a think.

gd luck w


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> i have fought kb for ages and boxed for county so i wanted to test mysel at a higher level. yeah the mma is my fav form of exersice, sure lifting get the pump on and blood rushing but there is something extra and something pushing you more when you know if you slow doen or get sloppy then your going to be tapping. we do alot of gi bjj and then do no gi bjj in mma training. i have the stand up down but my ground game aint great , but i ave only been going to bjj for a short while although im starting to evade and escape alot better now but need to work on my subs. i have a slight advantage with the kickboxing and boxing as the stand up is meant to be harder to learn. anyway keep it up though and if i were you i would try to get some individal sports fights in first , ie a bjj comp or 2 and a few kickboxing comps in too, as alot of fighters who go straight to mma without ever having fought at anything before get a shock. its a lonley place in there and when a load of fans are screaming for blood you see alot of experienced guys loose bottle so have a think.
> 
> gd luck w


How long have you been boxing and what not for?

Thats good you do gi bjj and non gi bjj. A new BJJ place is opening up near me but I think its all gi stuff which is a shame.

You will pick up the ground work in no time, but I find most fighters are really one or the other! I want to be a good stand up fighter because of my power and what not but I want a ace ground game. Always going to be some one who can hit harder and faster so if your ground game is good, take it to the ground!

You know thats exactly what the guy I will be doing 1 on 1 training with said. His brother teaches muai thai and he said well ban you from sparing for 3 months, learn muai thai with my brother and the 1 to 1 training with him then have a muai thai fight! Sounds interesting lol. The only problem with the BJJ comp is I recon I would end up power slamming some one as I do a lot of slams due to my strength.

You are right though with what you said, so thank you for the advice mate :thumb:


----------



## billydowlingrei (Jul 22, 2008)

I've loved reading this (okay, the first two pages and the last two pages because I'm new here lol), and it really is inspirational! You've done so well! You've got my support and I'm going to keep reading this. The progress is just great.

:laugh:

On the subject of skin conditions, I have a little acne left over on my chest and upper-back from my teenage years, though oddly my face is 100% clear. It's not much and it doesn't really bother me, but it's always annoying to put up with these things. Tanning helps. My doctor always used to tell me you want natural sunlight, though, for skin conditions. And not UV from a tanning salon. I'm not sure what to think of that as the doctor always told me what you eat makes no difference to your skin condition (and I just think that's false - I changed my diet around completely when I was 19 and my skin improved quite rapidly). But anyway, good luck with everything! It's going great!

Billy


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> How long have you been boxing and what not for?
> 
> Thats good you do gi bjj and non gi bjj. A new BJJ place is opening up near me but I think its all gi stuff which is a shame.
> 
> ...


hi mate, well i boxed and kickboxed from quite s young age around 7-8 ish iirc lol, if i were you i would attend gi bjj aswell as mma. mma is what it says on the tin mixed martial arts, therefore do it ie do a few and mix them. you will be a better mma fighter if you have a good background in a couple disaplines, if you just practice mma with no other training then you are learning to fight but not a great way to apply yourself to mma imo

i have boxing, kickboxing, mauy thai and now im taking bjj before i think about stepping in the cage. have a read into the best fighters and it justifys learnng with a gi,

chuck liddel is a blue belt, silver and nog run their own gym in miami, etc etc your ground game will go through the roof if you do

good luck


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Bloody hell you been doing it a while. I will definately be going to the BJJ place when it opens. At the moment my ground game is a lot better than my stand up. I want to perfect my stand up though. Look at the likes of Anderson Silva, one of the best strikers in the world but also a purple (I think) belt in BJJ and he is lethal. Saying that look at Matt Hughes he has a wrestling back ground and beat the founder of BJJ's son on the ground.

But you are 100% right with what you say.

Update on my progress. I have wrote this month off. This week will be the 3rd week I have not trained. I am getting better though and hope to be back next week. I will be starting a new gym as well and will be doing a hour of swimming as my cardio and see how the weight loss happens with that.

I will be doing 20 mins of AM skipping as well once my rope comes through.

Pictures and weight this Sunday, although I will be heavier due to the junk I have eaten while I was ill. I know I should not have but I wanted to. Bad choice and I would have lost 2 months due to the choice. I am hoping to come in at 19 stone 7 heavist this Sunday. If thats the case I am gunning for 18 stone 7 next month. In my opinion this is doable, with increased cardio and morning cardio and a change around in my diet. I cant see it not working.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Go Yeti! xx


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

have a look at joining the amatuer uk mma league

no head shots rules and a brilliant way to get more experiance.

before i quit i had a W2,D1,L0 record


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cheers mate good advice, I thought it was you who I saw the video of! You won a watch didnt you?

Well as I stated on a thread in General section today, I have trials for a reality TV show in London Next week. Its a MMA thing. I am really nervious. I have not trained for 3 weeks due to being ill and have gone from a low of 19 stone 4 to 19 and a half. It will be a good expirience for me but I am not sure on a few things



> Well next week I have trials for a reality tv show and its going to involve fitness to some extent. I will have to demonstrait my fighting abilitys! Now I am not sure what I should do to prep for it. It is only trials but I am rather excited about it.
> 
> I have not been told exacts but I know I will be working on a punching bag and possibly a ground doll.
> 
> ...


 here is my post in general so any help appricated


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot for that as always Colin!

Well I am in two minds about my pictures... I will weigh my self tomorrow and go from there. Due to not hitting the gym for 3 weeks being ill I feel a bit flat.. I will more than likely take the pictures because it is a journal after all.

Yesterday I hit the gym for the first time in three weeks. Its a new gym and its not bad. Has a cable machine which I am happy about, loads of core working machines as well and a leg press woo!

The db go up to 30k and then its a big jump as the next ones up are 45k and 50k! The cardio machines were all so busy so instead of the machine I went for a hours swim. What is swimming like for weight loss? Feel a bit in pain today to be honest with my doms! I have fighting tonight which I have missed. I will more than likely give tomorrows gym session a miss due to Wednesday being my try out for the fighting thing and I dont really want to have bad doms.

Hopefuly post up pics tomorrow


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> The db go up to 30k and then its a big jump as the next ones up are 45k and 50k!


That's a bit random! Do they actually think that people will be able to make that jump?!


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

hi guys i a newby to this site and in a similar postion to yeti weigh about 19 5 started the gym to day with me mate doing mostly wieghts and 30mins cardio on the bike just reading the posts off every one and yeti youve done great man, currently training wiv me mate and hes done ****ing brill just estimating his wiehgt but id say he was 18st stumpy get lol and lost about 5st in two months i mean i saw him when he was big and dont really hang around wiv him saw him two months later and was like were the **** is the rest of you lol.

so now training wiv him and doing everthin he is doing doing five days at the gym 1hr wieghts and 15-30 cardio(bikes) also diet wise taking the pill t5 having breakfast cereal/toast dinner protein shake just before the gym 4pm take a t5 train 1.5-2 hr training session and then more protein either piece of chicken or another protein shake not expecting the weight loss he has had coz he is a freak he does 5days at the gym of which on three of the dyas he does rugby straight after and the sat and sun he plays matches hes ****ing crazy not hopping for that kinda wieght loss but to do what yeti is doing i would like to do.

im used to doing wieghts did em in college went from benching 30kg to benching 100kg in like 1.5 months and love the fealing when you are empty on energy and trying to squeeze that last rep out your arms are shaking just about to drop and you make it man thats great. i was supprised at what i did at the gym today not trainned in like 4years and was benching 60kg doing 3x10 reps on incline decline and flat, then did flyzips or summat on 30kg just to elabarate were you get dumbells and push em up from your side when you are lay down much like a bench press but wiv dumbells then did shoulder press was doing around 50-60kg, and then arm curls off 30kg pritty pleased as i havent trainned for like four years. as i said just started and hope to be reporting back to you in a few weeks wiv some good reports.


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

just taken these t5s and feel buzzin gunna hit the gym in about 20 mins and apsolutly hammer it feel like iv just snifed 3g of coke lol feel ****ing great6 amn hit you lot back later


----------



## Ribeye (Aug 2, 2007)

hello yeti, i have been advised to take a look at your thread as i am similar build to yourself. Indeed you have/are doing great things, keep it up and thanks for making me go down the gym with your blog thingy


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

took those t5 and man im buzzin hit the gym like a badass mofo did a solid 1hr 30 on wieghts and 20 cardio and still buzzin off em took two an man gunna have to take one tommorow feel pumped up to **** its good as well coz it supresses you appertiate.

can any one help me with this looking at taking creatine and every one says that it makes you put on wieght but done some research on the net and all i can find is that it gives you more of certain chemicals that are already in the system that repairs muscle and allows you to put on more muscle than just training is this right and if not can some one advise me weather it is a good thing to do if your loosing wieght thanks for any replys.


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

daveye said:


> took those t5 and man im buzzin hit the gym like a badass mofo did a solid 1hr 30 on wieghts and 20 cardio and still buzzin off em took two an man gunna have to take one tommorow feel pumped up to **** its good as well coz it supresses you appertiate.
> 
> can any one help me with this looking at taking creatine and every one says that it makes you put on wieght but done some research on the net and all i can find is that it gives you more of certain chemicals that are already in the system that repairs muscle and allows you to put on more muscle than just training is this right and if not can some one advise me weather it is a good thing to do if your loosing wieght thanks for any replys.


Start your own thread in the supplements section of the forum and you'll get answers!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sorry all have been really busy and all with try outs and I have been ill so have been a bit down about not training so unfortunately I did not take pictures for last month. I will get the ones at the end of this month up though.

I am weighing in this week at 19 stone 1 so I am happy with that and am on Target to hit around 18 stone 7 - 10 by the time I take my next pictures.

I am starting from tomorrow to do 15 mins of AM skipping and will increase it as I can. I am going to be doing press ups every 2-3 days as well until I can do a substantial amount after being shown up when being asked to do 50 and only managing 15. As for diet, will be sticking to what I have been having but I will be cutting out the bad carbs, deep fried chips and what not as I seem to be having quiet a bit of them as of late!

I had 1 beer last night at a party, the first beer I have had in 5 months, I must admit I did enjoy it a lot! I think I also got stoned off every ones fumes in the house!

Fighting is going good I guess, next month I will be getting a body opponent bag to improve on my accuracy and what not.

Not this month but possibly next month I will be dropping down my days in the gym from 3 to possibly 2. I will combine the legs day with pull and do a push day on its own. I want to spend more days fighting with a BJJ gym opening near me I will be spending a lot of time down there!

I have my toe operation next month which will put me out of fighting for 2 weeks and will mean I cant do leg work outs for a week or two. I have in growing toe nails on both feet and it hinders things like press ups and some of my training so I will be glad when its over and done with.

I will try and reply to any questions tomorrow but I am really tired hit the gym hard and just got back!


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Sorry all have been really busy and all with try outs and I have been ill so have been a bit down about not training so unfortunately I did not take pictures for last month. I will get the ones at the end of this month up though.
> 
> I am weighing in this week at 19 stone 1 so I am happy with that and am on Target to hit around 18 stone 7 - 10 by the time I take my next pictures.
> 
> ...


dont get to down mate youve done great and your an inspiration :thumb: and i wouldnt say you r the reason i started the gym but defo an inspiration to coz i no there ppl out there with similar probs iv being hitting the gym hard to using t5s :bounce: .

keep up the good work and hopefully il have some good progress to report soon to.


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

iv beign doing some research on effective weight loss and come up wiv some interesting results it turns out that when u train you should only train to a point were you are able to talk while training and not be out of breath beacuse when you are out of breath this truns to an anerobic excercise at which point you start to burn carbs and not fat were if you train ie on a bike and are able to talk while training this is an aerobic excercise and burn more fat than anything else this is because fat needs oxygen to burn were carbs dont the only excercise this dosent apply to is wieght training because although when you do the excercise you burn atp and carbs when you have a rest period the body burns fat and also the more muscle you have the more energy needed to use them hope this is usefull to ppl.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey yeti,

glad to hear you are seeing what the bjj gym is like, you will enjoy it its ace, i have been out of bjj/mma for 2 weeks now as i have a mouth problem,(widom teet coming through and loads of ulcers from putting hand on them lol). just hopeing i get this too you in time, dont buy a b.o.b they will not improove accuracy, for one main point and that is they do not move, if you ever have a bout against someone in a body cast then get one lol, on a serious note mate speed, power accuracy and technique will all be better trained when sparring andit will save you a bomb on a b.o.b, if you want one for fun to fcuking batter when stressed then happy days lol.

like said above dont let yourself get too down, you have done great and stand for inspriation too many inc me, seeing such a change in one person is phenominal. and it restores my faith in people too see not all people who get them self in a condition they dont like, just sit there and moan. but go out and earn and work to get there as you have.

well done and keep it up.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks a lot 

Fighting was good last night although I got smashed up big style dont know why I was eating punchs all night

Got my opperation today on my toe which I am not looking forward to as I wont work legs for at least a week


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

good luck with the op dude...oh and a bit of advice when geting punched in the face........

DUCK!! :lol:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I had my opperation on my toes must of taken about 30 mins if that. Did not feel a thing good times. When I take my next progress pics I will post a pic up off my toenails  Yum


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Well I had my opperation on my toes must of taken about 30 mins if that. Did not feel a thing good times. When I take my next progress pics I will post a pic up off my toenails  Yum


ye mate good to hear everyfin ok wiv your op i got the same prob with ingrowing toemails there a bitch lol.

just wanna say thaks for being an inspiration and hopefully il grow some balls soon and post some pics of myself and how its going. can see the diff in me arms and traps and lost a bit of wieght not to much its visible but can feel it in me clothes but one day at a time eh again mate keep your chin up and then youll be able to do chin ups lol, keeep up the good work.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad to hear your op went well and that you didn't feel a thing.... just give it a few days to recover and you will be back with a vengence!


Thanks, yea I am planning on not fighting for 2 weeks and working upper body only!



daveye said:


> ye mate good to hear everyfin ok wiv your op i got the same prob with ingrowing toemails there a bitch lol.
> 
> just wanna say thaks for being an inspiration and hopefully il grow some balls soon and post some pics of myself and how its going. can see the diff in me arms and traps and lost a bit of wieght not to much its visible but can feel it in me clothes but one day at a time eh again mate keep your chin up and then youll be able to do chin ups lol, keeep up the good work.


Thanks a lot mate, honestly putting pics up is the best thing I have ever done. When I have a **** week/month/day and I feel "fat" I just look back to the start and realize how far I have come mate, defo worth it mate :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks, yea I am planning on not fighting for 2 weeks and working upper body only!
> 
> Thanks a lot mate, honestly putting pics up is the best thing I have ever done. When I have a **** week/month/day and I feel "fat" I just look back to the start and realize how far I have come mate, defo worth it mate :thumb:


Glad to hear you're better now sweetie... Miss you!!!!

K x


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Yeti...got any up-dated photo's mate...? Just saw the first post in this thread and gotta say...I will use you as a example often...you are what this is all about...Cheers...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Glad to hear you're better now sweetie... Miss you!!!!
> 
> K x


Thanks Kate



cellaratt said:


> Hey Yeti...got any up-dated photo's mate...? Just saw the first post in this thread and gotta say...I will use you as a example often...you are what this is all about...Cheers...


Hey mate, I did not do photos at the beggining of the month due to not training for three weeks ( being ill ) I will be posting some in 2 weeks, possibly three.

I now have a goal to be 17 stone by the end of the year. I think this is achievable, will have to change my diet a bit but once I am better from my toe op, I will be hammering it big style

Thanks for the cella mate, means a lot


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Thanks Kate
> 
> Hey mate, I did not do photos at the beggining of the month due to not training for three weeks ( being ill ) I will be posting some in 2 weeks, possibly three.
> 
> ...


ye mate 17 st is well achiveable i ust satrted my diet as well got into training to see how it would effect me diet and this is mine now

8.00 two weetabix or 3 slices of toast

1200 weigh protein shake

1500 take two t5s before training at 1630

after training see how i feel have another protein shake if after that feel hungary have a piece of chiken or tuna pasta all in all about 1000 to 1200 cals a day that dose me fine


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> It might do you fine but it is not doing you justice. You need loads more protein, add some eggs at breakfast, oats instead of bread. You need the protein shake after training and some decent meals six times a day.


no what you are saying but trying to keep cal intake down coz trying to loose wieght.

realy noticed muscle improvement and definition on me shoulders and arms whent to the gym before and im used to doing narrow arm bench press at 60kg but me mates said thats for arms rather than chest, so did wide arm bp last week and could only manage 5kg a side whent before and did two sets of 10 on 20kg and then two sets of 40kg well pleased with that, and can any one help with narrow and wide ie what muscles you are using and weather narrow is good for chest?

on a personal note anyone who reads this and is looking at loosing wieght i would recommned starting a gym obivously to loose the wieght but also makes you feel better about yourself coz i was in a position were felt down all the time and now feel great and hopefully if things go smoothly ill have a lot more body confidence soon. :thumb:


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

being training for nearly three weeks and lost me first stone really pleased but shocked with the research iv being doing on t5s apperntly they can kill you although this sounds abit over the top but it has really bothers me coz you can buy em over the counter with no warnings. so as i am stopping with taking them dose any one no if caffine could boost energy if not what would safly


----------



## yeomans_12 (May 31, 2007)

caffine will boost energy with out a dout mate


----------



## latethirties (Jun 25, 2008)

keep up the hard work...I need to drop a few myself, so kudos to you for giving it your best


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

does any one no how may hours is good to train for because as of next week ill be training for 1.5 hrs in the day on me wiehgts set and then 2hrs on a nite wiether this would give good results or its to much


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

daveye said:


> does any one no how may hours is good to train for because as of next week ill be training for 1.5 hrs in the day on me wiehgts set and then 2hrs on a nite wiether this would give good results or its to much


40 mins max for weights sessions 1 per day x 4 a week i plenty dude


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I am 19 stone 7 as of Yesterday. This I am pleased with as my diet has been off since my opperation and now have only trained for about 2 weeks in 2 months (something like that)

But I am now all set, back to the gym tonight, diet is back on track as of today and my goal of 17 stone by new year is in site.

Over the coming months I will be getting bits of gym stuff for home starting with

Oct - Treadmil

Nov - 240k weight and 7 foot olly bar

Dec - Bench and power rack

Good times :thumb:


----------



## daveye (Aug 3, 2008)

shorty said:


> 40 mins max for weights sessions 1 per day x 4 a week i plenty dude


iv bin doing 15-30 mins cardio and at least 1-2hrs wieghts and that going to increase to 3-4 hrs a day obviously with intervals like two to three hrs between each do think this is to much coz im taking t5s and fell pumped with loads of energy, the three too fours hrs a day is week days and coz im getting me own wieght set in two weeks two hrs on a week end


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

daveye said:


> iv bin doing 15-30 mins cardio and at least 1-2hrs wieghts and that going to increase to 3-4 hrs a day obviously with intervals like two to three hrs between each do think this is to much coz im taking t5s and fell pumped with loads of energy, the three too fours hrs a day is week days and coz im getting me own wieght set in two weeks two hrs on a week end


right if your looking to lose weight mate... cardio 30 mins a day for 5 days is fine... and hit the weights 4 times per week at 30-40 mins per session... no more than that... as for diet well thats the key so i suggest you start your own thread or get reading up on losing weight... and go from there.

3-4 hours of weights a day is mental and will leave you exausted and wont help anything... 30-40 mins 4 times per week max!!

sorry to hi-jack yeti mate...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Just a quick update. After being ill for a while and having my operation I must admit it got me down and my old demons came back... I put on 7lbs and only trained basicaly 2 weeks since my last pics (months ago)

However... There is light at the end of the tunnel. I hit the gym again on Sunday and boy did I miss it! I have overcome my demon's again and I am back on track. Just really 2 months behind. I still think 17 stone by the end of the year is really achievable and I will hit it, nothing is going to stop me.

I get my treadmill next month (so long as my gf pays me back the money she ows me) and will be hitting the cardio hard. Even after 1 work out with such time of my muscles are feeling fuller. I got to thank TH&S with what he recomended diet wise as that has helped me "shrink" my appitite so to speak. So sorry for not updating it, but with all the praise I received in this thread it was kind of hard to come back to with my demons. I think I have now expirienced every thing from, dieting, bulking, demons ( guess you could say being lazy ) and moving forward it has made me a better person and more determined :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Thor, n

no biggie. This is a cracking journal and you've made amazing progress, you put this fat bloke to shame  If you need motivation, just put that old pic of you on the fridge door and think "never again" every time you look at it.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey Yeti...stumbled upon this and thought I would share it with you...might be of interest...Cheers...


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

bro you have done brilliantly in shifting all that weight...you know most people of your original size think about changing all the time,but cant motivate or take the steps to actually get there...but you are one of the few that have done it...and your progress is brilliant...you deserve a big pat on the back...and congratualtions for the recovery and successful operation!!!!

i had some lumps removed on 29th july/08...you keep training hard bro...i reckon you will definately reach you goals...dont concentrate on the scarring bro...thats minor,let it heal and slowly get back to what you love...you been there,done it and are still doing it....keep us posted on the progress...!!!!

i was gona say the amount of doe you spend on a treadmill,you could get a year long or two joint membership for the gym,got all the equipment you'd ever need down there!!!!

unless your more comfortable in your own home!!!


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hello my dear Thor...

I haven't heard from you in a while....

Are you posting pics soon?

K xx


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Yeti, all the best in reaching your goal end of the year mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeti - there are many ways for you to fast track your fat loss.

At 26 pages this thread will serve as a reference for many many people in time to come.

If you are fighting then you need to be strong. If you just want to loose weight then we have more options.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

YetiMan said:


> Just a quick update. After being ill for a while and having my operation I must admit it got me down and my old demons came back... I put on 7lbs and only trained basicaly 2 weeks since my last pics (months ago)
> 
> However... There is light at the end of the tunnel. I hit the gym again on Sunday and boy did I miss it! I have overcome my demon's again and I am back on track. Just really 2 months behind. I still think 17 stone by the end of the year is really achievable and I will hit it, nothing is going to stop me.
> 
> I get my treadmill next month (so long as my gf pays me back the money she ows me) and will be hitting the cardio hard. Even after 1 work out with such time of my muscles are feeling fuller. I got to thank TH&S with what he recomended diet wise as that has helped me "shrink" my appitite so to speak. So sorry for not updating it, but with all the praise I received in this thread it was kind of hard to come back to with my demons. I think I have now expirienced every thing from, dieting, bulking, demons ( guess you could say being lazy ) and moving forward it has made me a better person and more determined :thumb:


its definately achieveable buddy, and you will hit it


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

This post is going to be 100% honest and not beating around the bush. Sorry I have not updated this in a long time.

My toes took a turn for the worse and I find it hard to walk at all or do any cardio what so ever. I have not weighed my self in 2 weeks so I have no idea what I weigh. To be fair I recon I am around 20 stone + I dont think I am 20 stone 7 I am thinking I am around 20 stone 2.... I dont know what happened really, this toe operation has really messed me up. I will not lie, I love fighting and not being able to fight has got me down and depressed. I have found my self going to the gym 1 time a week. When I do weights I seem to put a lot of pressure on my big toes and this has caused them to get worse and infected and inflamed. This past 2 months or so has been a really bad time for me and I have undone a lot of good I have done.

I have eaten a lot of crap, I mean a lot of crap, take aways, junk food the works, not being able to hit the gym or fight has effected me in a big way. I have not really posted on this as I did not really want to face this thread as I am so disappointed in my self. A lot of people have given me a lot of encouragement and support and I feel I have let my self down as well as them... I said to my self the start of next month will be different and it will. I am going to turn it around, my toe is still really bad but I have about a week to get better and currently have anti biotics. Were I have got my self down it has been hard to get my self back up, its hard to face reality and to be honest it has been easier for me to put of things and keep using the excuse next month, next week etc.... It has been a while since I have put my pictures up and really its not that bad I guess but putting on over a stone in 2 months and I was not even bulking I am fukcing disgusted in my self.

In regards to what you said TH&S... The fighting I am hoping to do next year, latest the year after but I am not going to enter until such stage as I think I am ready. I think the first step in order to be ready is to loose a lot of my excess weight, I can then concentrate on the strength side of things. You know I really thought nothing could bring me down, I was on such a high. I remember reading peoples threads on here were they say they have "lost" their mojo and cba training and I used to think, slackers how can you loose it... I now realize and to be honest I feel at a real low point at the moment. I am hitting the gym tonight. I will put up pictures on the last date of this month and start my journal again. I just want to loose the weight like I said, the strength will come at a later date.

Well there you have it, me being brutaly honest, not holding back. I will return and get back on Track.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

better to be honest than lie to yourself and other people mate... fair play, you'll get there, if i was you id rest up and plan ahead for when your fit an able, dont get down on yourself pal, you've come along way and your thread is a big inspiration to others... as i said... rest up and plan ahead and when your ready hit it hard, all the best big guy


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I weighed my self this morning...

20 stone 4 lbs... a big jump but it is less than I thought it would be so I am happy in some ways.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Chin up Yeti, you can do it!!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

fozyspilgrims said:


> Chin up Yeti, you can do it!!


Thanks mate, I was going to spend £1400 on a PC at the end of next month and not buy my treadmill and powerrack. I managed to get out of that mindset with the PC and will be ordering my treadmill tonight or tomorrow :thumb:

Not going fighting next month going to hit up the cardio hard with my treadmill so will pm you TH&S over the next few days see if you can help me with a diet please


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well the treadmill came today, which is now all set up and ready for my new start.

20 stone 10 pounds I weighed in today and will do a new weigh in a week Sunday, hoping to come in around 20 stone 5 in this period of time.

To start with I am going to eat a little less than I normally do each day and then going to do a diet which means I will be having a max of 1500 calories a day. Once this diet kicks in I will hit the gym one day a week and do cardio 5 days a week.

Should still be getting my powerrack at the end of the month


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Mate, I have just found this thread.

This is a hell of an inspiration. I always struggled with weight, but you have showed what can be done through dedication and hard work. The set-backs you talk about and the honesty you show makes it alot more human than some of the Superman threads I read on here.

Keep the updates coming in mate, I'm well and truley subscribed from now on.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Windsor 

Well I started my training again today, a few things happened and it had to be delayed but I am back in the mindset which is good. My diet today was a lot better than it has been

10am - 1 hour cardio, 12% incline at 5.8kph.

11:15am - Bowl of home made chicken, veg and potatoe soup.

1:30pm - 2 crumpets with butter and a protein shake

2:30pm - 1 protein shake post work out

5:00pm - half a sausage thing, (no carbs but high fat/med protein) on in a cheese roll.

7:00pm - 6 chicken fillet things, about 50 g protein 40g carbs

9:00pm - 40 mins cardio, walk at 6kph for 4 mins run at 9kph for 1 min

10:00pm - protein shake....

This is a lot better than what I have been doing  I am only doing gym 2 times a week and as I have a treadmill at home will be doing cardio 6 days a week, 1 hour am and 30-40 mins pm.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

We need to sort that diet out Yeti...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> We need to sort that diet out Yeti...


Hi dude, yea I am just trying to shrink my stomach down a bit before doing what we spoke about starting a week Monday, putting in my shopping order for Sat so going to be getting lots of green beans, fish, cheese, turkey mince.

You said only greens didnt you, so no onions etc?

What about sauces, by this I mean you know them seasoning small jar things of spice you get like chilli etc, can I chuck these in with my mince and stuff?

Cheers bud


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You can use black pepper, but no *normal* sauces.

You need to use salad to curb hunger pangs.

It's a two week cycle, so you need to be strong and stick to it. You body will be craving carbs by day 3 or 4 - *don't* give in to the cravings!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> You can use black pepper, but no *normal* sauces.
> 
> You need to use salad to curb hunger pangs.
> 
> It's a two week cycle, so you need to be strong and stick to it. You body will be craving carbs by day 3 or 4 - *don't* give in to the cravings!


Ok cool. I will use black pepper  Ok, just green salad? Or can I have tomatoes? Yea, I think I will be fine for 2 weeks sticking to it to be honest. Just need to work out a rough diet then will post it up and see what you think mate :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Avoid anything "coloured" - no white veg, no red veg, no orange veg. Just green veg.

It's much easier that way.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I just checked and found



> Nutrition Facts
> 
> Serving Size: 100g
> 
> ...


So in theory I could have 1k of turkey mince a day? With some green beans and green salad?

Ok will avoid all but green


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

You need to plan your meals around the macros of fat/protein I set you (I can't remember what it was lol)

So stuff like:

Breakfast: Cheese Omlette with Green Peppers and Side Salad

Snack: Cheese Salad

Lunch: Chicken with Olive Oil Dressing, bit of pesto, parmesan cheese and salad

etc etc etc etc

Use Coconut milk in protein shakes, but don't rely on shakes.

Small regular meals.

Use salad for the hunger pangs.

Drink lots of water.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> You need to plan your meals around the macros of fat/protein I set you (I can't remember what it was lol)
> 
> So stuff like:
> 
> ...


1500 cals at

200g Pro, 75g Fat.

I think I will be planning a lot of meals, I will try and have fish for my main meal every day, but will maybe 1 protein shake a day with coconut milk (half a can like I used to ) and have a small portion of turkey with cheese as a snack or like you said... I got a lot of planning to do this week to be ready for the week after! I love parmesan good times!

Thanks again for your help matey will post up my weeks diet during the week :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

We'll see how you go, but we might end up dropping the P and increasing the F


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> We'll see how you go, but we might end up dropping the P and increasing the F


Ok mate no worries, by Wed I hope to have the diet all together on what I will be eating and then will see how the weight loss goes :thumb:

Thanks again Tall


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2008)

rofl thor i love your avy mate! hope alls going well mate!


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

YetiMan said:


> What about sauces, by this I mean you know them seasoning small jar things of spice you get like chilli etc, can I chuck these in with my mince and stuff?
> 
> Cheers bud


I use the packets of taco and fajita seasonings in my mince and chicken - also use cajun spices - dunno if they're allowed on your diet though all they are is mixed spices


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

Much respect to you for being able to diet so hard, man... and doing so much cardio too!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well today I have done/will do the follow

7:10am Morning Cario - 6kph at 10% incline for 9 mins, run for 1 min at 9kph

8:00am finish morning cardio

8:30am Oats with a scoop of protein

10:45am 200ml coconut milk, 200ml water 1 1/2 scoops of protein

1pm Macaroni Cheese with half a scoop of protein

3:50pm 200ml coconut milk, 200ml water 1 1/2 scoops of protein

6pm walk dog for 30 mins

6:30pm small portion of wheat spaggeti with homemad beef bolignaise.

8:50pm 40 mins Treadmill

9:30pm half a frankfert sasauge thing, depending how hungry I am.

12:am 400ml water and 1 1/2 scoops of protein.

Getting there slowly.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

Angry face indeed 

Keep going mate!!

p.s

loved the youtube clip, nice guys don't fight for fun!

lala


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

colt24 said:


> Angry face indeed
> 
> Keep going mate!!
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!

Well after my first week all in all, I lost 5lbs, which I am happy about. I have been very bad over the weekend... But it was my last one before doing my new diet the Protein Modified Fast....

So Currently am 20 stone 5lbs. If I can get down to 19 after the two weeks I will be happy


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Ok well, I have just worked out my rough figures for today.. The only thing I am not sure about is the coconut milk (the values for the one I have, I just took it of a site I found)

I did not do cardio this morning as I was so so so tired, but will be taking the dog for a hour walk tonight, I will be hitting the treadmill again tomorrow morning though.

Here is what I am/have eaten today...

I am 88 calories about my 1500 allowed which I will have to work around for tomorrow, I am also slightly under the protein allowance of 200 and I am slightly over the fat allowance as well...

I am aiming for

cals: 1500

Protein: 200

Fats: 75

Carbs: no more than 20

I have already had to ditch 100ml of coconut milk today as that would have put me 400 calories over. So I was thinking of dropping the coconut milk to 50ml, which would again bring me well under... I would however need to find 18g of fat from somewhere, I was thinking possibly peanut butter but not sure...

This morning I found it really easy the omlette really set me up for the day, as much as I ****ing hate them... The other thing I think I could drop down which would mean I get to include the coconut milk would be to drop down to 200g of Turkey mince. Because my mum cooked the Turkey mince for me I had to have 250g of cooked mince, which I assumed would be 300g of uncooked mine. So tomorrow I will have around 200g of cooked mince, hopefully this will bring me down a bit.... Two weeks of this and loving it! lol.

Just wondering if I will die doing morning cardio tomorrow though :lol:


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

FAR too organised for me... lol... im like a retard ****ing a doorknob when it comes to planning out my diet training..

fair play to you


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Go Thor!!!

You are amazing!

I've been a bit like you lately, which is BAD... but hey, I'm gonna get some pictures done once I move house and go mad from there!

Much love xxxx


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Ok well, I have just worked out my rough figures for today.. The only thing I am not sure about is the coconut milk (the values for the one I have, I just took it of a site I found)
> 
> I did not do cardio this morning as I was so so so tired, but will be taking the dog for a hour walk tonight, I will be hitting the treadmill again tomorrow morning though.
> 
> ...


Looking good thor - you just need to space out those kcals more - we don't want you getting too hungry and starving.

Low impact cardio. Tabatas if you can do it PWO.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Looking good thor - you just need to space out those kcals more - we don't want you getting too hungry and starving.
> 
> Low impact cardio. Tabatas if you can do it PWO.


Cheers Tall mate, I am thinking of having mince instead of a protein shake as that will be a bit more filling!

Today has been good so far, hungry but not overly hungry! I will look in to Tabatas mate,

tomorrow morning I will be doing 50 mins cardio at 10% incline at around 5kph maybe 5.5kph depending how I feel, down the gym on Tuesday and Wednesday! Also swapping the omlette for some mince as that will be less kcal.

Cheers for all your help Tall :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thor - real food all the way where you can mate. Whey is fast in and out, ok the fats will slow it down some.

Don't forget - snack on green salad if you fee hungry, lots of water.

What was your starting weight?

1 small cheat meal 6-8 days into the diet - but PM me closer to the time for that.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Thor - real food all the way where you can mate. Whey is fast in and out, ok the fats will slow it down some.
> 
> Don't forget - snack on green salad if you fee hungry, lots of water.
> 
> ...


Ok mate think I have it solved then, this is what I am having tomorrow, just going slightly over... Forgot about the pesto but I have added this in now mate.

Would you change any thing in the below Tall?

My starting weight was 20 stone 5 that was on Sunday so not weighing my self until next Sunday.

Ok mate I will PM you about it Friday then (the cheat meal) I know what I want!!! One of those frankfurt sausages fried! But they have like 500 calories or something lol.

Going to a submission tournyment next month as well, so trying to drop as much weight as I can, need my stamina!!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Looks good Yeti.

Things to alter if you get hungry over the next few days - lower the protein to ~150 and up the fats and green veg to compensate. It's a bit of a balance.

In terms of a cheat you need to have something with some carbs in to try and reset leptin levels. Have a think about that one. You can also have 1 unit of alcohol with your cheat (no alcohol during the week, just drink water and black tea/coffee with no sugar) so thats half a pint of fosters or a small glass of red wine.


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck Thor mate, loving the youtube clip!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Looks good Yeti.
> 
> Things to alter if you get hungry over the next few days - lower the protein to ~150 and up the fats and green veg to compensate. It's a bit of a balance.
> 
> In terms of a cheat you need to have something with some carbs in to try and reset leptin levels. Have a think about that one. You can also have 1 unit of alcohol with your cheat (no alcohol during the week, just drink water and black tea/coffee with no sugar) so thats half a pint of fosters or a small glass of red wine.


Cheers dude!

Ok cool, I will keep an eye on my hunger levels if I feel I am to hungry I will lower the pro and up the fats, at the moment I am feeling ok to be honest! Just finished 45 min cardio at 6.5kph and 10% incline which was not bad at all! Going to the gym tonight, what do I do about post work out shake? Should I have just protein on its own? Or should I save a cod filler from dinner and have that after instead?

Ok mate, cool about the cheat meal, what sort of cal cheat meal am I allowed? Is this something like burger king or like a home made healthy meal with maybe say some potatoes. In regards to the alcohol, would you advise to have it or could I have say a diet coke instead?

Thanks as always Tall mate



MaKaVeLi said:


> Good luck Thor mate, loving the youtube clip!


Lol, thanks a lot mate :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

PWO - have a shake.

PPWO - have some protein and fats (maybe cheese? or adjust your other meals to suit so you have have some food)

Cheat - it's upto you. I'd say something highish carb, lowish fat. You need to replenish some glycogen, reset leptin and then have the will power to stay on the diet.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> PWO - have a shake.
> 
> PPWO - have some protein and fats (maybe cheese? or adjust your other meals to suit so you have have some food)
> 
> Cheat - it's upto you. I'd say something highish carb, lowish fat. You need to replenish some glycogen, reset leptin and then have the will power to stay on the diet.


Ok mate thanks, I might drop 100g of meat today then so I can have the PWO and not be over the calories.

Going to change dinner to be 1 cod filler and will have the other cod fillet after my work out with a bit of cheese, so think I have this sorted :thumb:

lol, I can imagine it will be hard, eat a big tasty burger or some chicken or a subway and then be like no carbs!!!!!

Cheers again mate


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well thought I would keep people updated...

Did not do cardio this morning as got to bed late last night, but will be doing it tonight!

I felt really really hungry around 4pm yesterday but did not have any thing green to snack on, I have got nothing again today, but tomorrow I will be having a green pepper if I am hungry!

I weighed my self this morning and wow... Is all I can say... Three days in to it and I have lost a substantial amount of weight. And think I will defo be 19 stone by the 2 weeks...

I hit the gym last night and found I was lifting a bit heavier than normal which was good.

Doing cardio tonight and gym tomorrow.

Looking forward to my cheat on Sat, but still trying to think what to have lol.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Just looked at your diet, all that green stuff PMSL

Thats gotta be a TH&S special lol

xxx


----------



## oddjob (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi mate!

Recently joined the forum, and in the process of turning my lifestyle around!

Just read your journal from beginning to end. Big inspiration to see what you have achieved.

Keep up the good work!

Jon


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

same as above. just found this. very impressive :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Well thought I would keep people updated...
> 
> Did not do cardio this morning as got to bed late last night, but will be doing it tonight!
> 
> ...


Yeti - a bit of hunger is good, just don't let it get too bad. GET SOME GREEN VEG!!!!

Green Pepper??? Lettuce, Spinach, Rocket, Watercress.

Keep some cheese in the house and nibble on a cube if you're struggling between meals.

Get plenty of water in you.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

****Update****

Well I started this diet on Monday Morning, when I was 20 stone 5lbs. I weighed my self today and I am 19 stone 5 lbs. Thats right *1 stone!* in 4 days(or 5 however you look at it)

I am really happy with this. I have 1 more week and 2 days on the diet and I hope to get under 19 stone.

I do not think I have lost much muscle mass at all to be honest, my muscles seem just as full. I have however noticed my belly has slimmed down rather a lot, it is not poking out as much, I have lost weight around my chin, around my chest and shoulders... Its good to be honest, fighting the hunger pangs have been well worth it. I really think I am on target for hitting 17 stone or below by the end of the year. If I can hit that that would be 7 stone 7lbs lost in just over a year which would be amazing!

I am going to continue this cycle for 2 weeks on, 1 week of with a healthy diet maintaining cardio most mornings.

I am posting today as the re feed will effect my weight for a few days and this should stabalize by Monday, so I will post up my new weight next Friday.

Thanks every one for your comments and I have to say a massive massive thank you for TH&S for taking the time out to speak to me about this and answer all of my questions, thanks a lot bud.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I have attached my new diet for next week! Seems a lot lower, but I am having fish oils now with every meal (3 with every meal! So that means 18!) Which should make up about 20g of fat! I got ****ed off with the mince this week, tasted like dogs cock, so discovered something new! Turkey cheese and Green peppers its well nice!!!

Well the cheat meal did not go as planned... I am being honest here, I could lie and be all it went well, but I am about honesty... Tall said to have a steak and ale pie, with some chips, gravy and half a pint of fosters with half pint of diet lemonade...

I had the above also...

half a single twix finger,

half a snickers,

a whisper,

a rolo donut,

6 custard creams,

half a bottle of diet lemonade.

It was nice... I felt so full and stuffed and sick actually but hey I enjoyed it!!! Put on 2 lbs after it though, but its all good!!! I learned my lesson and my next cheat meal I am sticking to something better!!!

The below diet will be easy to follow all week, I have room in there as well for when I hit the gym (extra shake etc) although the only thing I can see being hard is the cod every day for breakfast!

I did not feel that hungry today to be honest, dont know if its due to the re feed (or over refeed!) but I feel alright, I will continue with my AM cardio on an empty stomach for 40 mins to 1 hour, although it is normally 40 mins! And even though I take the dog for a walk for 1 hour every day I will still do light cardio for 15 mins in the PM!

My goal for next Friday is 19 stone on the bone and I will more than likely do it for another week or two up until the week of my competition. That week I will carb up a bit more.. Would be great if I could get down to 18 stone by the 10th of November, that would be great because even if I put on a few pounds when I fight I will be in the best shape I have been in ever. This will also put me on track to be 17 stone by the end of the year... And hopefully 16 stone by Feb next year...

At the end of the month I am buying some gym equip so I can train at home...

I am getting the below

A 7foot olly bar

235k of weight

2xolly db

1xtri bar

1xeasy bar

1xbench with leg ext and preacher ext.

Could not afford to get the power rack this month as well as the above (£732 worth, getting it for £670) but it will mean I only need to hit the gym one day a week which will be nice.

Sorry for such a long update! Looking forward to my weigh in on Friday and off to do my 15 mins cardio soon. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

thats one hell of a binge lol.

good concise journal yeti.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Well I have attached my new diet for next week! Seems a lot lower, but I am having fish oils now with every meal (3 with every meal! So that means 18!) Which should make up about 20g of fat! I got ****ed off with the mince this week, tasted like dogs cock, so discovered something new! Turkey cheese and Green peppers its well nice!!!
> 
> Well the cheat meal did not go as planned... I am being honest here, I could lie and be all it went well, but I am about honesty... Tall said to have a steak and ale pie, with some chips, gravy and half a pint of fosters with half pint of diet lemonade...
> 
> ...


Why did the cheat go wrong yeti?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cod for breakfast? Why not eggs?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Also kcals should be ~1500 NOT 1200


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Incredible Bulk said:


> thats one hell of a binge lol.
> 
> good concise journal yeti.


I know mate, I felt like a dirty used whore after it!



TH&S said:


> Why did the cheat go wrong yeti?


to be honest mate, lost control a little, did not really need that much to be honest but it felt like a last supper... I will not be doing that again... EVER, felt like I wasted nearly a weeks worth of hard work and I felt disappointed in my self to be honest.



TH&S said:


> Cod for breakfast? Why not eggs?


I find eggs hard to eat mate, I cant eat the white on its own, and scrambled unless I have something with it(like brown sauce) makes me gag, always had that problem which is **** to be honest.

I forgot to add 180 calories from fish oils in to the amount, that still leaves a bit of room, I can turn the half a protein shake in to a full one and that will pretty much bring me to spot on 1500.

I did have one question for you Tall, am I allowed peanut butter? Because if so it will open up a few more kcals and idea's for cooking!

:thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Whats the macro breakdown for PB?

You need food rather than shakes man.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Whats the macro breakdown for PB?
> 
> You need food rather than shakes man.


This is the values per 100g mate (off course I will not be having 100g, maybe just 10g or so)

615kcal

21.5g of protein

11.7g of carbs

of which sugars 6.2g

Fat 53.3g

Of which sat fat 10g

Ok mate, I think I am going to change and have this for breakfast,

1egg, 25g of cheese, 1 or 2 rashers of bacon, would this be better? It would also be over 100 calories more than the COD, so it will make it up a bit. I also mis worked out my macro's in the spread sheets, I am having 2 servings of 25g of cheese not 50g of cheese! So I will make up for that by having a lump of cheese tonight(50g)!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I now have something extra to spur me on, apart from my tournament next month, the same company are holding an armature MMA competition, 1x4 min round, no elbows but sparing MMA gloves, which I like the sound off. It is in Feb next year so not to far away... As of Friday I am 19 stone 6. If I can drop down to about 16-17 stone by that time, I will be entering it 100%. That gives me basically 3 months of kick boxing/bjj/wrestling/weights/cardio to get in to shape. Its only 1x4 min round and think it would be a great way for me to get in to cage fighting....

It will be an elimination tournament! This has given me extra fuel for my fire believe me!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Well I now have something extra to spur me on, apart from my tournament next month, the same company are holding an armature MMA competition, 1x4 min round, no elbows but sparing MMA gloves, which I like the sound off. It is in Feb next year so not to far away... As of Friday I am 19 stone 6. If I can drop down to about 16-17 stone by that time, I will be entering it 100%. That gives me basically 3 months of kick boxing/bjj/wrestling/weights/cardio to get in to shape. Its only 1x4 min round and think it would be a great way for me to get in to cage fighting....
> 
> It will be an elimination tournament! This has given me extra fuel for my fire believe me!


gooooooooooooooooo thor, really chuffed for you mate, keep the head down now... you know what you want so fooking grab it big man :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

gym rat said:


> gooooooooooooooooo thor, really chuffed for you mate, keep the head down now... you know what you want so fooking grab it big man :thumb:


Thanks a lot mate, I think I am going to stay on this diet (or cycle it at least) until both comps, I recon I could get down to 16 stone and to be honest being back at 19 stone 5 I feel great. So if I loose another 3 stone 5 I think I would be brilliant!

Thanks for your words as always mate.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> This is the values per 100g mate (off course I will not be having 100g, maybe just 10g or so)
> 
> 615kcal
> 
> ...


Sounds good.

Next week you need to plan out a clean but 'normal' diet - with no cheating for that week.

Protein and Clean carbs and some good fats (Fish Oils, Olive oils etc)

So:

Oats

Brown Rice

Wholemeal Pasta

Chicken

Turkey

and other lean cuts of meat

Lots of green veg

You can have sauces to add flavour.

Keep calories around ~1800 per day for that week.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

So can I have the peanut butter mate? Make a mean satay that does, peanut butter and butter mixed together!

Ok I will do that then, what sort of values will I be aiming for with the carbs introduced? 150g Pro/100g carbs/50g fat or ?

So I will carry on taking these fish oils at 20g per day? What is the purpose of adding the carbs next week? Is it to reset my system?

I will get up a diet over the next few days once I know values, thanks Tall! Also peanut butter allowed this week?



TH&S said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> Next week you need to plan out a clean but 'normal' diet - with no cheating for that week.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

No PB this week. Save that to next week.

Next week is for you to eat 'normal clean food' but in reduced amounts.

You need to learn how the food affects you body Yeti


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> No PB this week. Save that to next week.
> 
> Next week is for you to eat 'normal clean food' but in reduced amounts.
> 
> You need to learn how the food affects you body Yeti


Ok mate.

Ok fair enough mate, will I be going back on to this diet the following week?

Thanks again mate :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tall mate, I been thinking, I have 3 weeks until my submission tournament, I was wondering... Can I continue with this diet I am on next week 1500 kcals, have a cheat meal this sat and go straight through for the next week. Then do the 1800 calories with carbs for the next 2 weeks leading up to the tournament? Want to try and loose as much weight as possible before my tournament.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeti - let me get my thinking cap on, and I'll be back to you.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yeti - let me get my thinking cap on, and I'll be back to you.


Ok mate thanks! Weight my self today and was 2 pounds heavier than yesterday which was a bit weird lol. Not weighing my self until Friday now!

Things are going well, still have loads of energy its good and every day (even though I am heavier today) I feel I am loosing weight which is good!

:thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I had a sneaky weigh in this morning, no where near as good as last week but still loosing! Now what I lost compaired to last Friday is not a lot, but I am still happy! Will post my weight tomorrow! *Gulps* Pictures to come in a week.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well this week I have only lost 3lbs... I am 19 stone 2. I am a bit disappointed but any loss is a loss to be honest.

That means since the start of the month I have lost 1 stone 8 lbs, which is good, with still another week to go. I hope to get to the under 19 stone mark by the end of the month. That is my goal :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Well I had a sneaky weigh in this morning, no where near as good as last week but still loosing! Now what I lost compaired to last Friday is not a lot, but I am still happy! Will post my weight tomorrow! *Gulps* Pictures to come in a week.





YetiMan said:


> Well this week I have only lost 3lbs... I am 19 stone 2. I am a bit disappointed but any loss is a loss to be honest.
> 
> That means since the start of the month I have lost 1 stone 8 lbs, which is good, with still another week to go. I hope to get to the under 19 stone mark by the end of the month. That is my goal :thumb:


Yeti - week 1 is always alot of water loss. But think about it - in week 2 you've lost 3lbs, which is on track for ~1st per month.

Keep up the hard work. Don't cheat on your cheat meals.

Either continue the diet next week or just eat clean with reduced kcals as I said before.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yeti - week 1 is always alot of water loss. But think about it - in week 2 you've lost 3lbs, which is on track for ~1st per month.
> 
> Keep up the hard work. Don't cheat on your cheat meals.
> 
> Either continue the diet next week or just eat clean with reduced kcals as I said before.


Thanks tall mate! Will carry on with the diet... However I will introduce small amount of peanut butter next week :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Weight training - what are you doing on that front?

Is there a weight class you need to make for your fight?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Weight training - what are you doing on that front?
> 
> Is there a weight class you need to make for your fight?


Weight Training I am training 2 days a week at the moment on a push/pull/legs routine, apart from I do legs and pull on the same day. I will be upping my training soon, I am ordering home gym stuff next month (235k of weights, bench, db's, ez bar, tri bar and what not) so will be able to train more and will go back to a 3 day split!)

For the weight for my comp there is not a weight I need to reach so to speak as I will be in the 99k + class but I just wanted to loose as much as possible as I seem to get better the lighter I get


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Can you move up to doing 3 days of weights per week next weke Yeti?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Can you move up to doing 3 days of weights per week next weke Yeti?


Hi mate, I can do yes mate that wont be a problem, can do tue/wed/sun :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Cool.

Can you also track your waist measurement and measurements in other areas.

That way if you don't loose weight, but you've still lost inches you know you are progressing.

Weigh ins and measure ins should be at the same time, on the same day each week.

Ideally first thing on a Friday morning after going for a wee/poo


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Cool.
> 
> Can you also track your waist measurement and measurements in other areas.
> 
> ...


Ok mate not a problem, I will do the measurements tomorrow, I know its a day later but at least then I will have some indication.

Ok dude thanks a lot again for your time and help :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey Thor

Just thought I'd drop by, just read your last few posts, it's great that Tom's helping you 

I absolutely love how honest you are, now I know that someone else struggles to with just eating really plain food!!! Sometimes I wonder if I have any willpower whatsoever!

You're doing brill so keep at it!

Much love x x x


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Thank you for all your help tall and thanks for the kind words Kate! :thumb:

Well this week my diet has gone fine, I have stuck to it which is good, I have done 1 hour 30 on the treadmill in total! Not a lot, but where my treadmill is its in a single glazing conservatory which does not get direct sunlight so it has been to cold in there to do AM cardio!!!!! I did MMA on Monday, Kick boxing on Tuesday and Kick boxing on Thursday! My trainer is really pushing me hard because he thinks im nearly ready to fight and should be ready next year! I did not go to the gym on Wednesday, the stuff he was making me do killed my muscles and I could hardly lift a cup let alone weights!!!

But my weight loss this week.... Another *3lbs* which I am dead chuffed with seeing how I did not do much cardio at all this week! I am having the whole day off today as I am to be fair ****ed. I have Brazilian Jujitsu on Sat which when I get home I will be doing 40 mins on the treadmill. If I can keep up my 3lbs a week weight loss I will be happy this will mean I will be 18 stone 7 by my tournament which will be great. I should be on target to hit 17 stone by the end of the year or 17 stone 7 which will be great. I am happy on this diet and finding it rather easy. The introduction with peanut butter has made a big difference and is helping me a lot.

:thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeti - man up. You don't need to do cardio in the nude do ya? Just wear some jogging bottoms and a hoody 

Good progress on that fat loss. Don't go mad on your refeed please.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yeti - man up. You don't need to do cardio in the nude do ya? Just wear some jogging bottoms and a hoody
> 
> Good progress on that fat loss. Don't go mad on your refeed please.


I did learn my lesson last time! lol. My treat I have...

A can of mountain dew imported! Good times!!! + taking the gf out somewhere, like harvester or somewhere like that, so not ideal but still better than the custard creams at 50kcal a pop :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Mountain Dew is the devil's píss  I used to like it, then they changed it. Such is life.

Great fat loss Thor, I'm well jealous.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

D-Unit - you can follow the same plan for fat loss if that's your goal


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Fat loss isn't really my goal, Mr TallHunkyStudly, but it would be a nice side-effect. Everyone in my family is, um, "bigger", so it would be fighting bad genetics.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Fat loss isn't really my goal, Mr TallHunkyStudly, but it would be a nice side-effect. *Everyone in my family is, um, "bigger", so it would be fighting bad genetics*.


Nature or Nurture...?

Buddy of mine hit 220kg on deads, 120kgx6 on Decline Bench and a 170kg Squat while eating < 1700kcals on a keto diet...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Bit of both but inclined towards nature. I have one cousin in the Army and he's still chunky, another who did some PL and did martial arts in his teens and he's the same. As an adult I've never been lighter than 15st 10, that was after 3 monts of hard dieting, and before I started training. Boo. I like carbs too much.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Bit of both but inclined towards nature. I have one cousin in the Army and he's still chunky, another who did some PL and did martial arts in his teens and he's the same. As an adult I've never been lighter than 15st 10, that was after 3 monts of hard dieting, and before I started training. Boo. I like carbs too much.


Perhaps carbs don't like you?

Put up an honest account of a weeks diet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

That's a whole other thread. Let me concentrate on beating your ass in the DL comp first


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Cheers for the comments mate! Just a quick update.....

On carbs this week, I am having around 1800 Kcals I would say, the only meals I have changed are....

I am having oats for breakfast, and a sarnie with cheese for lunch! Trying not to have many carbs after 4pm, although last night I was guilty and had 2 crumpets  Not the female type either!

After fighting yesterday I decided I no longer want to fight in the HW division. I want to drop another 4 and half stone and fight at that weight! I recon that would be the best move for me! I will be upping kcals and carbs next week as that is when my tournament is, as soon as its over im back to 1500 kcals and 200g pro/75g of fat.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Great effort and results mate. Especially with all the set backs you've overcome. That treadmill in the cold sounds ideal. Get them windows open too!

I myself am overcoming a wee bit of fat and unfitness with cardio and weights and getting results I'm happy with thus far but compared to your acheivements and dedication I feel pretty humble.

Well done dude:thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pithead said:


> Great effort and results mate. Especially with all the set backs you've overcome. That treadmill in the cold sounds ideal. Get them windows open too!
> 
> I myself am overcoming a wee bit of fat and unfitness with cardio and weights and getting results I'm happy with thus far but compared to your acheivements and dedication I feel pretty humble.
> 
> Well done dude:thumb:


Cheers mate! The setbacks are annoying but its on about overcoming them and moving forward which I have done. I look back to over the past year and I have wasted a lot of time but I have also gained a lot of knowledge and know what to do and where I am heading.

I have not touched my treadmill either this week, I have been far to ****ed from my training sessions in the evening, I am not having a break at the moment I am just training 7 days a week until my tournament. Just thinking about it until I can get my home gym (could not this month and spent the £300 I had towards it) I do not know how I can not train 7 days a week.

Mon/Tue/Thurs/Fri/Sat - I am training kick boxing/bjj/wrestling that leaves only 2 days I can hit the gym, wed and sunday!!!! If I get the home gym at least I can train every other day or something but I wont be able to get the home gym until Feb now I do not think!!! Although I hope to have dropped another 2 or so stone by then!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm not sure what to do about doing weights at the gym either, I want to join a BJJ club but they want £60 a month so I would have to drop the gym.

But at the same time I still want to gain weight but I'm guessing without weights that will be hard...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Robbie said:


> I'm not sure what to do about doing weights at the gym either, I want to join a BJJ club but they want £60 a month so I would have to drop the gym.
> 
> But at the same time I still want to gain weight but I'm guessing without weights that will be hard...


Hi mate! We keep bumping in to one another 

Thats the thing I got a lucky deal with the gym I am in and I have 9 months left of not paying any thing per month! And like you my BJJ gym is £60 a month, my MMA gym and kick boxing is £60 a month... So getting the home gym makes more sense for me, I know its a £600 + investment but it means I would get more spare time and what not.

To be honest I know the BJJ and what not is like a full body work out but you are not putting your self under the same strain as you would with the weights so in my opinion I do not think you would gain much muscle mass from the fighting. You would get more ripped as it is good for weight loss and dropping bf%.

It really depends what you want to do. I want to fight, so for me the training is better than the weights. Others may have different opinions though! I am finding though that my shoulders are getting pumped up to much and I can hardly move them and I put this down to not doing the weight lifting


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

I think I might stick at the weights till I'm at the weight I want then think about dropping them


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Robbie said:


> I think I might stick at the weights till I'm at the weight I want then think about dropping them


Yea I would say thats a good idea, I dont know about your BJJ gym but the one I go to is making a make shift gym, db's only go up to 30k and it has a all in one gym, but at least its better than nothing!


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

No weights at the one here, its a 15mile drive away as well which sucks.

Think I will stay at the gym and go to some muay thai classes as they are only 5mins away


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I weighed my self this morning I am still 18 stone 13, which I am over the moon about, I put on 3lbs after my zizzi's last Friday so I have lost that all. I have not been doing cardio in the AM this week as I have been burning my self out with my MMA training as I have my tournament a week tomorrow. I will be happy if I stay around this mark for my tournament, and once it is over back to AM cardio and 1500 kcals a day


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Well I weighed my self this morning I am still 18 stone 13, which I am over the moon about, I put on 3lbs after my zizzi's last Friday so I have lost that all. I have not been doing cardio in the AM this week as I have been burning my self out with my MMA training as I have my tournament a week tomorrow. I will be happy if I stay around this mark for my tournament, and once it is over back to AM cardio and 1500 kcals a day


How long before your MMA comp?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> How long before your MMA comp?


a week tomorrow mate  looking forward to it, kinda glad its no strikes for this one! Going to ease of a bit on training about Wednesday I think and just take it easy at training on Thursday and Fri


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> a week tomorrow mate  looking forward to it, kinda glad its no strikes for this one! Going to ease of a bit on training about Wednesday I think and just take it easy at training on Thursday and Fri


Yeah you need to go easy this week.

What weight class are you in?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yeah you need to go easy this week.
> 
> What weight class are you in?


99k+ under 2 years experience. No strikes which is good and slams are allowed but not on to the head or neck! - there is an open one I am in as well which is all weight classed all experience! That should be fun.

What would you recommend eating the day before and leading up to it? I was thinking a lot of pasta and chicken the night before and some macaroni cheese and chicken on the morning of the tournament.

I want to drop down to 14 stone 7 I am sure of that now... I reckon if I drop to 15 stone 7 I could drop a stone before a weigh in. Still looking to have my first full MMA fight (semi pro) in under a year, so will be working hard towards it


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> 99k+ under 2 years experience. No strikes which is good and slams are allowed but not on to the head or neck! - there is an open one I am in as well which is all weight classed all experience! That should be fun.
> 
> What would you recommend eating the day before and leading up to it? I was thinking a lot of pasta and chicken the night before and some macaroni cheese and chicken on the morning of the tournament.
> 
> I want to drop down to 14 stone 7 I am sure of that now... I reckon if I drop to 15 stone 7 I could drop a stone before a weigh in. Still looking to have my first full MMA fight (semi pro) in under a year, so will be working hard towards it


Yeti - ignore 14st 7 or whatever.

Pick your BF% and work towards that. Your weight will change as your muscle mass increases.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Yeti - ignore 14st 7 or whatever.
> 
> Pick your BF% and work towards that. Your weight will change as your muscle mass increases.


Ok mate - 10% - 12% is what I want to be at and you do have a good point! I should finally be able to get my weights and bench next month!!!! Means I will be working out every other day which will be nice


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Aww Thor I love you!

:wub:

You're doing great hun, I love reading your journal! Inspiring, although I'm toasty warm in bed, a.m cardio...... hmmmm

xxxx


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually, Thor makes me feel like a right lazy bastard.

Pass the Nutella, please.........


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Actually, Thor makes me feel like a right lazy bastard.
> 
> Pass the Nutella, please.........


Haha, your not lazy mate, you are lifting like double what I do! I had nearly 2 months off and am getting back in to the swing of things!!!

Mmmm Nutella lol


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Haha, your not lazy mate, you are lifting like double what I do! I had nearly 2 months off and am getting back in to the swing of things!!!
> 
> Mmmm *Nutella* lol


Ewwww Nutella...



You'll get there Thor... !! xxx:tongue:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nutella is the food of the gods!

Hmm used to like you, BYY...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I must admit I do not really like it either lol, just with eating such a strict(ish) diet, things like that really make me salivate


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Nutella is the food of the gods!
> 
> Hmm used to like you, BYY...
> 
> ...





YetiMan said:


> I must admit I do not really like it either lol, just with eating such a strict(ish) diet, things like that really make me salivate


I know what you mean hun.... whatever you can't have you want even more!

:lol:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thor - how is the switch to carbs affecting you?

Weight loss wise?

Mood wise?

Training wise?

Energy levels?

-- In the AM?

-- At lunch?

-- Before Tea?

-- Before Bed?

How are the hunger levels?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

BYY - love you really x


----------



## MJVP (Nov 10, 2008)

well done man.. keep it up! consistency is the key!


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> I know what you mean hun.... whatever you can't have you want even more!
> 
> :lol:


Tell me about it 



Tall said:


> Thor - how is the switch to carbs affecting you?
> 
> Weight loss wise?
> 
> ...


Hey bud, not bad. I have stayed at around the exact weight, mood wise I would say I am a bit grumpier lol, training wise its going good have had some really good sessions apart from injuring my shoulder so cant work upper body atm, resting up before my tournament. Energy levels are not bad to be honest mate all around.

The thing that I find is killing me.... The hunger pangs, they are crazy dude. After about a hour and half after eating I feel low, start getting slightly clammy and need more food, I hold out but I feel so hungry and low its unreal, I am having more food, more kcals but I am hungrier. To be perfectly honest with you mate I am looking forward to getting back on my diet, which will start this Sunday or next Monday



MJVP said:


> well done man.. keep it up! consistency is the key!


Thanks dude


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you having Low GI carbs with each meal? Are you having some good fats with each meal? Are you having slow release protein with each meal ? Are you having fibre with each meal...?

All of the above will help with the hunger pangs. As will lots of water.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tall said:


> Are you having Low GI carbs with each meal? Are you having some good fats with each meal? Are you having slow release protein with each meal ? Are you having fibre with each meal...?
> 
> All of the above will help with the hunger pangs. As will lots of water.


Ok mate, I must admit I am not having carbs with each meal, I seem to be having p/c or p/f for meals but will do what you suggest above! Possibly got another fight next month - but this time in a cage, strikes and all. It will be on the 21st so I will be able to have another month on the PSMF before it and hope to drop nearly another stone :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

dmcc said:


> BYY - love you really x


I know you do! LOL

Sorry for hijacking your thread Thor...

Love you!!!

xxxxx


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> I know you do! LOL
> 
> Sorry for hijacking your thread Thor...
> 
> ...


Its ok you will have to make it up to me :thumb:

Realistically - what do you think I could loose in a month. I want to try and drop as much weight as humanly possible. Once my tournament is over, I will be training

6 and half hours of BJJ a week

2 hours 45 mins MMA a week

1 hour 15 mins of kick boxing a week.

5 hours of AM cardio on an empty stomach a week.

1-2 hours PM cardio after training

For this month gym can only be 2 times a week but next month I will be training every other day.

Do you think a stone + will be possible between now and the 21st of december?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

YetiMan said:


> Its ok you will have to make it up to me :thumb:
> 
> Realistically - what do you think I could loose in a month. I want to try and drop as much weight as humanly possible. Once my tournament is over, I will be training
> 
> ...


Yeti... Thats 20hours of training time per week...

That places you are risk of over training if volume isn't managed properly.

Yes a stone is possible, but I'm honestly not sure how your body will react to dietting on that level of energy expendature...


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tall said:


> Yeti... Thats 20hours of training time per week...
> 
> That places you are risk of over training if volume isn't managed properly.
> 
> Yes a stone is possible, but I'm honestly not sure how your body will react to dietting on that level of energy expendature...


Wow that is a lot when you look at it like that!

What I can not really give up is the 6 and half hours of BJJ - this is very very energy consuming - prob the most out of all what I do.

I can not really give up my kick boxing and MMA on the Thursday which is the 2 and half hours totally (1 hour 15 MMA 1 hour 15 kick boxing)

Idealy need to do the MMA on Monday evening for a hour and half as well. I guess the only thing I could and really would like to alter would be the morning cardio and the evening cardio, but I am open to advice. Would would you recommend mate?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well happy! Weighed my self this morning and I am

18 stone 9! Great result! :thumb:


----------



## lookgoodnaked (Nov 11, 2008)

nice one mate


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

BUMP...


----------



## andibeqiri (Nov 2, 2008)

photo yeti?


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Yes that's not a bad idea! Have you got any photo's honey?

Post 'em up!!!

xx


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey all, sorry have been really busy lately since my tournament I became ill 

I placed third, but its not as good as it sounds! I lost one fight after 9 mins of fighting (10 mins but a 1 min break ) I lost on points, I should of had him tapping out after the 1st min of the fight but I couldn't quiet choke the guy.

I have not weighed my self since the fight, as my diet has not been strict being ill, I have not trained either, my eczema came back really badly on my hands and they have been splitting and bleeding so I have been un able to train! However I got back on the treadmill today and did 30 mins at 6.8kph on a 12% incline, was hard work but getting back in to it!

I have hard training now for the next 8 days as I have another tournament on the 7th of December, this time its starting from the ground wearing a GI and three min rounds, the thing I noted from my last tournament is my fitness is still ****, it is much improved but there is a lot of room for improvement! I turned down the fight in London next month as I dont see the point in fighting with my current level of fitness, so I am aiming for August/September ish time to have my first proper fight!

I get my power rack tomorrow so can really start getting back in to my weight training as that is another thing I noticed as well, one guy just totally out powered me and there was not a thing I could do.

Tall - what would you advise to do diet wise, I am training a lot now... This will be my new schedule

Monday - 1 hour 30 MMA and Weight session

Tuesday - 2 hours 30 mins of BJJ

Wednesday - Day off or Weight

Thursday - 1 hour 15 mins kick boxing, 1 hour 15 mins MMA

Friday - 1 hour 30 mins BJJ followed by weight session

Sat - 2 hours 30 mins BJJ followed by 1 hour 30 Thai boxing and a weight session in the afternoon/evening

Sunday Day off or weight.

I could give the PSMF diet a go again but not sure with the increase of training if this would be wise, what do you think?

Also in regards to the strength training - any advice at all please mate? I will be getting a 185k of weight, the power rack, lat pully and some attachments and a bench, so will be able to do my compound lifts no problem.

I will put pictures up next weekend before or after my tournament! :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

YetiMan said:



> Hey all, sorry have been really busy lately since my tournament I became ill
> 
> I placed third, but its not as good as it sounds! I lost one fight after 9 mins of fighting (10 mins but a 1 min break ) I lost on points, I should of had him tapping out after the 1st min of the fight but I couldn't quiet choke the guy.
> 
> ...


Yay!!! Go Thor!

(Kate does little cheerleading dance for ya!)

xx


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

BabyYoYo said:


> Yay!!! Go Thor!
> 
> (Kate does little cheerleading dance for ya!)
> 
> xx


lol, thank you 

I am not sure what to do about the weight training, should I do it before my fight training or after? I know after I will be ****ed, but if I train then fight will that hinder my muscle recovery?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well all my home gym stuff has been ordered! It is coming tomorrow! Only need a few more things and I will have everything  :thumb:


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

YAAAAAAAAAAAY! What did you get in the end?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I got Power rack, Lat/low pully system for it,185k of weight, 7 foot olly bar, incline/decline bench, tri rope, tri bar, Lat Bar, Seated row chin bar, single handed handle, new gloves - well happy


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Yeti - try the PSMF and see how you recover.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tall said:


> Yeti - try the PSMF and see how you recover.


Ok mate thanks I will do, I might wait until after the tournament next Sunday, will have a think about it  Thanks Tall


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck with the tournament. Which one is it. I had a quick look but couldn't see it on here. How much did the equipment set you back?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

windsor81 said:


> Good luck with the tournament. Which one is it. I had a quick look but couldn't see it on here. How much did the equipment set you back?


Hi mate, I spent £710 on it :thumb: bit annoyed to be honest... Bench was missing an important screw, the lat pully system is either ****er or a crap system because the cable by one of the pullys rubs against the metal and has shredded off the plastic on the cable and to top it off, 2 of the olly disks (20k) do not fit the olly bar... The small... So some small set backs!

Its a tournament in Hereford at Combat Academy, Brazilian Jiu Jitsu mate :thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Well I weighed in at 19 stone 6 today... Not sure how I feel about that... I feel slimmer than I have done for a while but my muscles seem to be very full at the moment. I have my tournament this Sunday after that PSMF till the end of the year I think to get back down to 18 stone 7.

Might have a pro MMA(cage) fight lined up next September I have been speaking to a guy about it so will see how I feel.

Really getting back in to my weight training and here is what I am doing(well days time etc)

Mon - Day off

Tues - 2 hours 30 BJJ

Wed - Pull Day

Thurs - Day off

Fri - 1 hour 30 BJJ

Sat - 2 hours 30 BJJ 1 Hour 30 Thai boxing, Push Day

Sunday - Legs day

Will be in corperating 15-30 mins on training days on the treadmill as well.


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

good luck for the fighting dear,

Be safe *mummys voice*.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

colt24 said:


> good luck for the fighting dear,
> 
> Be safe *mummys voice*.


PMSL!

Thanks mummy! I hope to win! Looking forward to getting it over and done with so I can get back on track with my diet :thumb:


----------



## PMAC (Nov 1, 2004)

Well all i can say is wow great read hope i can lose a bit of weight like your good self well done when are we gonna see u on cage rage or ufc ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

seems like everything is going well mate, keep it up, very inspirational


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

PMAC said:


> Well all i can say is wow great read hope i can lose a bit of weight like your good self well done when are we gonna see u on cage rage or ufc ?


Thanks mate, hopefully the UFC  :thumb:



warren_1987 said:


> seems like everything is going well mate, keep it up, very inspirational


Thanks a lot mate


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Nicely done Thor! :beer:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Hey Yeti, how's things. Where's your latest pic on here?


----------



## evanna (Dec 12, 2008)

What a fantastically inspirational thread. Thanks so much for posting. Your progress and determination is amazing. You have given me hope.


----------



## sgtbrad (Jan 20, 2009)

well done mate i have gone from 19stone down to 13 how many calories do you get a day??


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

yeti, i think the last time I was on here you were just getting to grips with your mma and now you are looking to compete, so WELL DONE! keep training hard mate.

I wisk I could say the same about my training. you will get a pm soon on how my mma is going!


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Well I though it was about time I did this. So many people on this site have given me a lot of support, advice and help. So if some one a bit over weight see's this and it inspires them or gives them a slight boost or it helps any one in any way I will be happy as I would love to repay all the help I have had.
> 
> Unfortunately I did not take a picture before I started looseing weight - as in a full body pic however I will draw a red line on my current pic to show how big I was.
> 
> ...


Well done mate keep on going bet you feel a new man:thumb:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

tahir said:


> yeti, i think the last time I was on here you were just getting to grips with your mma and now you are looking to compete, so WELL DONE! keep training hard mate.
> 
> I wisk I could say the same about my training. you will get a pm soon on how my mma is going!


Hi mate, I have done 2 comps now, 1 grappling no gi event in which I placed 3rd and a BJJ event which I placed 5th I think, love it mate cant get enough. Hope you are well



Macca 1976 said:


> Well done mate keep on going bet you feel a new man:thumb:


 Thanks mate you are right I do no getting out of breath having a tommy tank now :thumb:


----------

